# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > PCB & Κουτιά Κατασκευών >  >  Κατασκευαστές PCB... αλλά από πού;

## Lykos1986

Τον τελευταίο καιρό ψάχνω για εναλλακτικές λύσεις όσον αφορά στην κατασκευή PCB διπλής όψεως αφού όταν είναι για μονής χρησιμοποιώ ακόμα τον παλιό καλό (;;;) τρόπο της αποχάλκωσης. Όταν όμως θέλουμε διπλής όψης το κεντράρισμα των δύο όψεων, η τοποθέτηση των vias και γενικότερα η όλη διαδικασία γίνετε πονοκέφαλος και τις περισσότερες φορές αποτυχία! Πόσο μάλλον με τις νέες συσκευασίες PCB όπου το pitch τους είναι υπερβολικά μικρό! Σαν συνέπεια των παραπάνω άρχισα να ψάχνω για τις εναλλακτικές λύσεις…


Εγκατέλειψα τα μαγαζιά της Θεσσαλονίκης (δεν είναι και πολλά) αφού οι τιμές τους μάλλον είναι υπερβολικά μεγάλες (και χωρίς την ανάλογη ποιότητα που τουλάχιστον θα περίμενες με αυτήν την τιμή) και γενικότερα η συνεργασία δεν είναι και τέλεια, αφού θα πρέπει να τρέχεις για να καταφέρεις να πάρεις τα PCB σου στην ώρα τους. Κανένας δεν έχει χρονοδιάγραμμα για το πότε θα είναι έτοιμο και συνήθως ποτέ δεν είναι έτοιμο την ημέρα που σου λένε να έρθεις να το παραλάβεις. 


Αν υπάρχουν λύσεις από Αθήνα ενημερώσετε με! 


Μια εναλλακτική λύση είναι τα μαγαζιά από Βουλγαρία. Η τιμές τους είναι αρκετά καλές, και γενικότερα έχουν σταθερό χρόνο παράδοσης. Η αλήθεια είναι πως δεν τα έχω δοκιμάσει ακόμα έτσι ώστε να αναφέρω προσωπικές εντυπώσεις αλλά έκανα μια αναζήτηση σε διάφορα forums του εξωτερικού. 
Κάποιες από αυτές τις εταιρίες είναι: 
http://www.bilex-lp.com/user_d/index.php?p=2
http://www.olimex.com/pcb/index.html


Αναφέρω τις συγκεκριμένες γιατί μου φάνηκαν οι πιο καλές, και γενικότερα ακούγονται πιο πολύ (στα ξένα forums/blogs όπως είπα και πριν). Το μόνο πρόβλημα που υπάρχει (τουλάχιστον για εμένα που δεν έχω πιστωτική) είναι ότι δεν υποστηρίζουν PayPal. Αν ξέρετε και άλλες ή ακόμα καλύτερα έχετε χρησιμοποιήσει κάποιες από αυτές, ας πείτε την άποψή σας. Επίσης πείτε ότι άλλη εναλλακτική λύση υπάρχει για την κατασκευή PCBs. Πιστεύω πως είναι ένα πρόβλημα που αντιμετωπίζουμε όλοι μας!!!

----------


## dovegroup

Καλώς ήρθες στα δύσκολα...
Εχω δοκιμάσει την Olimex παλαιότερα, δεν ξέρω αν κάνει δείγματα, συνήθως ήθελαν ποσότητα 100.000 δραχμές.
Είχε καλές τιμές αλλά εχω την εντύπωση πως στην τελευταία έκθεση ηλεκτρονικών στην Αθήνα κάποιος την αντιπροσώπευε, και μάλιστα απο τους παλαιούς εγχώριους κατασκευαστές, θα το δώ και θα σου πώ.

----------


## Lykos1986

Χε χε!!! Καλός σας βρήκα! Η αλήθεια είναι πως έχω κάνει αρκετές φορές διπλής όψης πλακέτα αλλά πάντα με Έλληνες κατασκευαστές. Έχω κουραστεί όμως πλέον! Οπότε είπα να πλεύσω σε λίγο πιο δύσκολα νερά, που περιλαμβάνουν μαγαζιά εξωτερικού κτλ


Εδώ λέει ότι κάνει και λίγα κομμάτια! http://www.olimex.com/pcb/index.html (αν πατήσεις στο link "Price") Ακόμα και ένα!






> ...εχω την εντύπωση πως στην τελευταία έκθεση ηλεκτρονικών στην Αθήνα κάποιος την αντιπροσώπευε, και μάλιστα απο τους παλαιούς εγχώριους κατασκευαστές, θα το δώ και θα σου πώ.



Αυτό θα βοηθούσε πολύ!

----------


## dovegroup

> Χε χε!!! Καλός σας βρήκα! Η αλήθεια είναι πως έχω κάνει αρκετές φορές διπλής όψης πλακέτα αλλά πάντα με Έλληνες κατασκευαστές. Έχω κουραστεί όμως πλέον! Οπότε είπα να πλεύσω σε λίγο πιο δύσκολα νερά, που περιλαμβάνουν μαγαζιά εξωτερικού κτλ
> 
> 
> Εδώ λέει ότι κάνει και λίγα κομμάτια! http://www.olimex.com/pcb/index.html (αν πατήσεις στο link "Price") Ακόμα και ένα!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Μια χαρά σε βρίσκω, προσπάθησε και πες μας.
Αν και οι εγχώριοι τουλάχιστον οι φθηνοί που ήξερα εχουν αγριέψει!!!

----------


## Lykos1986

> Αν και οι εγχώριοι τουλάχιστον οι φθηνοί που ήξερα έχουν αγριέψει!!!



Αυτό λέω και εγώ! Πλέον ζητάνε πολύ μεγάλα ποσά, καμία υπευθυνότητα από πλευράς παράδοσης και η ποιότητά τους έχει πέσει δραματικά (έχω δει και μάσκα που ήταν λες και την έφτιαξες με νερομπογιά, δεν την έχω κοντά μου για να σου δείξω φωτογραφία. Λες και βλέπεις ζωγραφιά 7χρονου παιδιού. Αλλού καθόλου πυκνότητα, αλλού λες και το έχεις παρακάνει... άσε...). 

Θέλω να ακούσω όμως και άλλες απόψεις! Δεν μπορεί όλοι λίγο πολύ έχουμε περάσει από αυτήν την κατάσταση και κάπου θα ψάξαμε να βρούμε λύση!


PS:
Η ποιότητα της olimex σε άφησε ικανοποιημένο;

----------


## gsmaster

Hello!!

πετάγομαι και εγώ απο το πουθενά σαν μαιντανός να προτείνω ένα μαγαζάκι απο κίνα που κάποια στιγμή θέλω να δοκιμασω....

www.pcbcart.com

----------


## Lykos1986

Ωχ!!!! Ο Gs!!!! Τι λέει ρε φαντάρε; Πως είσαι!!!

Μου άρεσε το μαγαζί που παραθέτεις! Το καλό είναι πως έχει PayPal! Το κακό είναι πως από ότι είδα είναι λίγο πιο ακριβό από την Olimex...  Το δεύτερο κακό είναι πως δεν λέει πουθενά ( δεν έχω κάνει εγράφη ακόμα ) το κόστος μεταφορικών... 

Αν ξέρεις να μου λύσεις κάποια από τις παραπάνω απορίες... τότε ακούω...


PS:
Με το τελωνείο τι γίνετε;;;

----------


## gsmaster

Με το τελωνείο κάπου έγραφε ότι μπορεί να γραψει ότι θέλεις πάνω για μεταφορικά δεν ξέρω. Πάντως έχει σύστημα που υπολογίζεις τιμές κτλ....

----------


## herctrap

Εχουμε κανεναν νεο κατασκευαστη?

δεν θελω solder mask και silcscreen 

απλα θελω να γλυτωσω τα 600 τρυπηματα και τα vias

----------


## minusplus

> Εχουμε κανεναν νεο κατασκευαστη?
> 
> δεν θελω solder mask και silcscreen 
> 
> απλα θελω να γλυτωσω τα 600 τρυπηματα και τα vias



Άν έχεις υπομονή περίπου 20 μέρες δοκίμασε εδώ SeeedStudio

----------


## glompos21

> Άν έχεις υπομονή περίπου 20 μέρες δοκίμασε εδώ SeeedStudio



Εγώ εχω χρησιμοποίηση αυτό το κατάστημα 3 φορές και είναι απόλυτα ικανοποιημένος. Κανένα πρόβλημα με τελώνια.

----------


## mariosm

Προφανως μιλατε για ποσοτητες 1-2 τεμαχιων. Για τετοιες ποσοτητες το φθηνο και ακριβο ειναι πολυ σχετικο.
Εγω παιρνω πλακετες με κοστος περιπου 90 ευρω για 2 τεμαχια (συνηθως μου στελνουν 3-4 στην ιδια τιμη). 
Παραδοση σε 5 ημερες. 





> δεν θελω solder mask και silcscreen



Η διαφορα κοστους με ή χωρις solder mask και silcscreen ειναι τοσο μικρη που δεν αξιζει τον κοπο να κανεις πλακετες χωρις αυτα.

----------


## minusplus

> Προφανως μιλατε για ποσοτητες 1-2 τεμαχιων. Για τετοιες ποσοτητες το φθηνο και ακριβο ειναι πολυ σχετικο.
> Εγω παιρνω πλακετες με κοστος περιπου 90 ευρω για 2 τεμαχια (συνηθως μου στελνουν 3-4 στην ιδια τιμη). 
> Παραδοση σε 5 ημερες.



Μάλλον δεν είδες το link.
10 τεμ με διαστάσεις 10x10cm = 25$ είναι πολύ?

----------


## herctrap

ναι αλλα εγω θελω 21cm x 30cm

να υποθεσω οτι αυτοι εχουν καρτες 100cm x 100cm

θα στειλω μηνυμα να δω αν μπορουν να μου βγαλουν 3 x 30x30

το finish που λεει τι ειναι??

και τα 25€ δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι πολλα - εκτος αν θες μονο μια καρτα

----------


## manolena

Εγώ χρησιμοποιώ αρκετά χρόνια για μικρές ποσότητες την:

http://www.pcb-pool.com/ppuk/index.h...a40057c60afbd6

Για για κάθε παραγγελία πρωτότυπου SMD PCB δίνει και free stencil. Πολύ καλή ποιότητα και πλακέτας και 
μάσκας (ειδικά για τα SMD) και με τεχνολογία χημικής επικάλυψης ψευδαργύρου στα pads, με τελείωμα
επιφάνειας καταπληκτικό. Στέλνει αντικαταβολή και έχει και on-line υπολογισμό κόστους. Με μικρές αλχημείες
μπορείς να πάρεις και overdelivery δωρεάν. Φτιάχνει ακόμα και προσόψεις με κατεργασία αλουμινίου, ABS...

A, και για καινούριους πελάτες, δίνει και μια τρόμπα αναρρόφησης δώρο!

----------


## mariosm

> Μάλλον δεν είδες το link.
> 10 τεμ με διαστάσεις 10x10cm = 25$ είναι πολύ?



Το ειδα αλλα δεν ειδα οτι η τιμη ειναι για 10 τεμαχια.
Καλη τιμη αλλα δεν γραφει πουθενα (ή δεν βλεπω εγω) χρονο παραδοσης.





> το finish που λεει τι ειναι??



Επιλεγεις πως θα ειναι τα pads (επικασσιτερωση κλπ).





> αν μπορουν να μου βγαλουν 3 x 30x30



Μπορουν να βγαλουν. Το αναφερει μεσα στο site.

----------


## herctrap

να δοκιμασουμε το seed studio με ενα 5χ5

http://tipok.org.ua/node/35

???

ή εχετε κανενα καλυτερο board να προτεινετε ?


---------------------





> *Available Maximum Size:* 
> 
> 
> 
> 50mm X  50mm, 50mm X 100mm, 50mm X 150mm, 50mm X 200mm, 100mm X 100mm, 100mm X  150mm, 100mm X 200mm, 150mm X 150mm, 150mm X 200mm, 200mm X 200mm
> 
> 
> 
> Note:  The PCB maximum dimensions for each price bracket are just that, the  maximum.  Your PCB design must be smaller than the dimensions of the  service you select.



Δεν το βλεπω πουθενα Μαριε

------------

Πιστευω οτι ειναι αρκετα φτηνοι αλλα οχι για μεγαλα board

----------


## mihalas2

παιδια αν εχω καταλαβει σωστα 
μιλατε για κομπλε πακετα,

εγω τυπωνω στα καμινια στον πειραια 
καλο παιδι  συζητησιμος,και λογικος

φιλιππιδης pcb 2104111689

ελπιζω να βοηθησα


μιχαλης

----------

patent61 (31-01-12)

----------


## herctrap

περιπου τιμες??

----------


## weather1967

Aν θελεις παρε ενα τηλεφωνο και στον Κέσαρη στο Περιστερι να σου δωσει μια προσφορά,ειχα παραγειλη διπλης οψης,αλλα τα vias τα εκανα εγω με πεινοσειρές κολλημα πανω - κατω ,γιατι ανεβαινε αρκετα το κοστος .Απο παραδοση παντα την ημερα που ελεγε.

http://www.kesaris.com.gr/index2.html

----------

patent61 (31-01-12)

----------


## mihalas2

> περιπου τιμες??



εγω τις βρισκω λογικες 
αλλα παρε ενα τηλεφωνακι
 γιατι αλαζει ο συντελεστης δυσκολιας της καθε πλακετας
 αναλογως του τι ζηταει ο καθενας

----------


## picdev

τελικά ο πιο φτηνός είναι ο καίσαρης?
για 5*10, μονής  ή διπλής όψης πόσο βγαίνει περίπου?

----------


## gsmaster

> τελικά ο πιο φτηνός είναι ο καίσαρης?
> για 5*10, μονής  ή διπλής όψης πόσο βγαίνει περίπου?



Δουλεύω με κάτι πλακέτες του καίσαρη και δεν θα έλεγα και τα καλύτερα. Υπάρχουν βραχυκυκλώματα (ευτυχώς λίγο πολύ σε στάνταρ σημεία) και οι τρύπες δεν είναι με βάση το τρυπολόγιο, ούτε κάν ευθυγραμμισμένες δεν είναι στα ολοκληρωμένα.... και έβαλε και τρύπες εκεί που δεν έιχα, σε smd πχ..... 
Αν είναι οπωσδήποτε να βγάλεις απο κει τουλάχιστον πές του να σου βγάλει 1-2 κομμάτια δείγμα

----------


## picdev

προφανώς έχω βρει φτηνά σιτε απο κινα αλλά δεν μπορώ να περιμένω ένα μήνα,και έλεγα να πάρω και απο ελλάδα αν έχει λογικές τιμές.
υπάρχει κάτι σχετικά γρήγορο με νορμαλ κόστος?

----------


## patent61

Καλησπέρα και από εμένα. Περί του θέματος θα πω ότι καταλαβαίνω την αγανάκτηση των περισσοτέρων σας που συμμετέχετε στη συζήτηση όσον αφορά κυρίως τις τιμές στην κατασκευή pcd και μάλιστα διπλής όψης, και συμφωνώ μαζί σας ότι κάτι πρέπει να γίνει. Εγώ όποτε χρειάσθηκα στο παρελθόν για ένα με δύο κομμάτια, δούλεψα με τον Καίσαρη κάπου στο Περιστέρι αν θυμάμαι καλά, και δεν μπορώ να πω ότι το κόστος ήταν απαγορευτικό ούτε ότι η ποιότητα δεν ήταν καλή. Εσείς βέβαια που οι περισσότεροι είστε επαγγελματίες μπορεί να ζητάτε άλλου είδους προδιαγραφές και πιθανά χαμηλότερο κόστος με αποτέλεσμα τα της Ελλάδος καταστήματα, να μην σας ικανοποιούν στο μέγιστο. Αλλά θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω: Είναι καιρός για να δίνουμε δουλειά σε Βουλγαρία, Κίνα ή όπου αλλού νομίζει κάποιος, και να οδηγήσουμε τα ντόπια καταστήματα σε κλείσιμο, που θα οδηγήσει στην συνέχεια στην ανεργία πολλούς ηλεκτρονικούς και ηλεκτρολόγους και από εσάς ακόμα; Θα άρεσε σε οποιονδήποτε από εμάς ότι επάγγελμα και αν εξασκεί και για παράδειγμα σε εσάς τους ηλεκτρονικούς, να ακούγατε να λέει κάποιος: "θα πάω να επισκευάσω τον ενισχυτή μου π.χ. στην Βουλγαρία γιατί εδώ στην Ελλάδα οι τεχνίτες βαράνε", για να μην πω και για πιθανή αμφισβήτηση της ποιότητας και της γνώσης; Τα πράγματα είναι έτσι όπως τα λέτε, αλλά κάντε κάτι να το διορθώσετε και παράλληλα δώστε ενσυνείδητα δουλειά στους Έλληνες. Όταν πάτε στα μαγαζιά αυτά που συζητάτε εδώ, πείτε τα τους καθαρά, ότι τους βρίσκεται ακριβούς, ότι το βρήκατε και αλλού φθηνότερα και στην ανάγκη προειδοποιήστε τους, ότι θα πάτε αλλού και ότι άλλο θέλετε. Θα δείτε σταδιακά θα τους πονέσει και θα προσαρμοστούν. Ας δώσουμε δουλειά στους Έλληνες και στις Ελληνικές επιχειρήσεις για να μην καταλήξουμε όλοι μετανάστες. Όλοι μας φταίμε για την κατάντια μας γιατί όλοι μας βολευτήκαμε σε ψεύτικα όνειρα και σε εύκολες λύσεις. Δεν έχω κάτι με τους Βούλγαρους ή τους Κινέζους. Σας λέω μόνο ότι μπορούν να είναι φθηνότεροι γιατί αυτοί οι δύστυχοι δουλεύουν για 5 ευρώ μεροκάματο. Όταν φθάσουμε κι εμείς εκεί θα μας φέρνουν οι Βούλγαροι τα δικά τους να τους τα φτιάχνουμε αφού θα είμαστε φθηνότεροι, και δεν θα αναφερθώ σε πιθανή κακοτεχνία των ξένων ή τυχαία καταστροφή κατά την μεταφορά κλπ, άντε τότε να βρεις το δίκιο σου και να υπολογίσεις τι σου κόστισε. Δεν θα σας κουράσω άλλο θα σας πω μόνο ότι δεν έχω ξενοφοβία για να μην παρεξηγηθώ, Ελληνοφοβία έχω, μόνο Ελληνοφοβία ......

----------

kxenos (31-01-12)

----------


## picdev

και εγώ δεν θέλω να δίνω λεφτά στους κινέζους, για αυτό ρώτησα και όλας,ούτε μισθούς κίνας θέλω , ούτε τιμές κίνας
αλλά δεν μπορώ να πληρώσω και 50ε για ένα πλακετάκι, κρίμα είναι να φεύγουν τα λεφτά έξω.
Τα μηχανήματα πόσο κοστίζουν? είναι λογικό το κόστος που έχω ακούσει κατα καιρούς στην ελλάδα?

----------


## moutoulos

Παιδιά επειδή ασχολούμαι με PCB, και παραγγέλνω σχεδόν <800 τεμ/χρόνο, θα σας πω το εξής:

Λυπάμαι που θα χαλάσω το όνειρό κάποιων, αλλά "πλακέτες" στην Ελλάδα δεν υπάρχουν. Και οταν
λεω δεν υπάρχουν, εννοώ επαγγελματικής ποιότητας/εμφάνισης. Υπάρχει η τυπική ποιότητα, και 
όποιος έχει επαγγελματικής ποιότητα/εμφάνιση της παραγγέλνει και αυτός με την σειρά του έξω. 

Σας τα λεω εμπειρικά μιας και έχω συνεργαστεί με σχεδόν όλους τους Έλληνες "πλακετάδες". Δεν 
μπορούμε να "καλύψουμε" σε *ποιότητα* (ίσως και ποσότητα μερικές φορές), τις κινέζικες πλακέτες. 
Και λεω κινέζικες γιατί είναι και οι καλύτερες, σε σχέση πάντα με τον λόγο τιμής/ποιότητας.

Εννοείται δεν μιλάω για μεμονωμένες παραγγελίες. Μιλάω για *ποσότητα* τουλάχιστον 10τεμ και 
άνω. Εξάλλου δεν γίνεται να παραγγέλνομαι μια μια πλακέτα απ'έξω.  Δεν συμφέρει ...

----------


## picdev

ναι αλλά δεν είναι λύση να περιμένεις ένα μήνα

----------


## moutoulos

Εντάξει αυτό είναι το λιγότερο ...

Όταν σχεδιάζεις την υλοποίηση ενός project, έχεις εκ των προτέρων, κανονίσει και τις πλακέτες του.
Εξάλλου η συγκέντρωση των υλικών μερικές φορές αργεί περισσότερο απο τις πλακέτες. 

Είναι θέμα προγραμματισμού (οχι σε PIC  :Biggrin: ) πιστεύω ...



Δώσε χαιρετίσματα στο φίλο μου !!!

----------


## SRF

Το θέμα με πλακέτες είναι χρόνιο και δυστυχώς λυπηρό στην χώρα μας! Παλιότερα υπήρχαν μεγάλες μονάδες στην Αττική πχ Χουρδάκης, Βουλγαρέλλης, ΜΕΤΚΑ, κα. που είχαν και αξιόλογη παραγωγική δυνατότητα και ποιότητα! Αργά & σταθερά τουλάχιστον οι μεγάλες μονάδες... εξαϋλώθηκαν πλήρως! Έμειναν μικρότεροι "παίκτες" στον χώρο και "δραστηριοποιήθηκαν" και μερικοί νέοι παίκτες, που συνήθως παρήγαγαν σε άλλους ή να το πούμε καλύτερα, αλλού!!! Αρκετοί δηλαδή παρήγαγαν πλέον εκτός Ελλάδος!!! Ειδικά σε διπλής όψεως (πραγματικής διπλής, δηλαδή με επιμετάλλωση, και όχι κάτι ανέκδοτα που μερικοί έφτιαχναν ως διπλή για επαγγελματίες σε πλακέτες για SMT κυκλώματα και δεν είχαν επιμεταλλωμένες οπές, με τραγέλαφικές καταλήξεις, τα πραγματικά μεγάλα εργοστάσια ήταν μετρημένα! Τα μεγάλα ΕΚΛΕΙΣΑΝ όλα! Υπάρχουν ακόμα μερικοί αλλά τα μηχανήματα που διαθέτουν είναι παμπάλαια πλέον και με περιορισμένες δυνατότητες για τις σύγχρονες απαιτήσεις! Έτσι πολλές φορές ακόμα και κάποιοι εξ΄αυτών δέχονται παραγγελείες που δεν θα μπορούσαν να κάνουν εντός, τις οποίες παράγουν εκτός Ελλάδος προκειμένου να μην "χάσουν" την πελατεία!!! Αρκετοί στέλνουν λοιπόν σε Κίνα, και εσύ, εγώ, εμείς, πιστεύουμε ότι "παρήχθησαν" εν Ελλάδι!!! Άλλοι στέλνουν σε Βουλγαρία... και κάποιοι ακόμα και στα... Σκόπια!!! Στην Βουλγαρία πάντως δύο μονάδες έχουν φτιαχτεί από Έλληνες (άσχετους με τους εδώ "ειδικούς" του χώρου) απ' όσο γνωρίζω... και μου φαίνεται ότι αυτό πρέπει να ισχύει και για μία στα Σκόπια (δεν είμαι απολύτως σίγουρος, αλλά κάτι πήρε το αυτί μου πριν κανά δυό χρόνια)! 
Τελικά στην χώρα μας το αντικείμενο αυτό μάλλον είναι περιορισμένων δυνατοτήτων... οπότε τι να λέμε, περί στηρίξεως αμιγώς Ελληνικών *βιομηχανιών* του αντικειμένου! 
Πάντως μπορείς να παραγγέλνεις και φθηνές πλακέτες, ΟΧΙ ΧΑΜΗΛΗ ΠΟΙΟΤΗΤΑ ΚΙΝΑΣ, από εδώ... Παράδειγμα πλακέτα 8Χ5 εκ, διπλής με τα πάντα (και επίχρυση) στοιχίζει στα 10 τεμ ~80Ευρώ  δηλαδή ~ 8 η μία... ανεξαρτήτως τρυπών, μεγεθών κλπ βλακείες που λένε διάφοροι για να ανεβάζουν τιμές!!! Η τιμή βέβαια απαιτεί παραγγελεία 7-10τεμαχίων γιατί & για ένα η δύο θα πληρώσεις τελικά ακριβώς τα ίδια! Ε, δεν θα βγάλεις 10 κομμάτια από μια κατασκευή σου τελικά? Γενικά έχω σταματήσει πλέον να κάνω και τα πρωτότυπα στο εργαστήριο πλέον, αφού τα φτιάχνω στο εργοστάσιο και είναι απολύτως σωστά σαν το τελικό προϊόν!  
Τελικά με λίγο προσεκτικό σχεδιασμό εξ' αρχής δεν χρειάζεσαι πρωτότυπα και ξανά πρωτότυπα... και ξανά! Έτσι αποφεύγεις περιττά κόστη στην ανάπτυξη... Αυτό είναι το βασικότερο τελικά! Και ας κοστίζουν τα 7-10 πρωτότυπα τελικά ~8 Ευρώ το ένα ως πλακέτα!

----------

moutoulos (31-01-12), 

weather1967 (31-01-12)

----------


## moutoulos

Ακριβώς ...

----------


## weather1967

Φιλε Γιώργο SRF ηθελα να σε ρωτησω, δεν υπαρχουν μηχανηματα και τεχνογνωσια για να κανουν σωστες πλακετες διπλης οψης με επιμεταλωμενες οπες στην Ελλαδα ,και μασκα ? 
Η απλα το κοστος ειναι μεγαλο και τα δινουν εξω ?
Γιατι οντως ειχα χρειαστει πλακετα διπλης οψης και ειχα ρωτησει εδω και για μασκα,και μου λεει με επιμεταλωμενες οπες και μασκα ξεχασε το θα ειναι πανακριβη ,θα σου κανω διπλης οψης απλη, και κανε εσυ via πανω κατω.

----------


## SRF

> Φιλε Γιώργο SRF ηθελα να σε ρωτησω, δεν υπαρχουν μηχανηματα και τεχνογνωσια για να κανουν σωστες πλακετες διπλης οψης με επιμεταλωμενες οπες στην Ελλαδα ,και μασκα ? 
> Η απλα το κοστος ειναι μεγαλο και τα δινουν εξω ?
> Γιατι οντως ειχα χρειαστει πλακετα διπλης οψης και ειχα ρωτησει εδω και για μασκα,και μου λεει με επιμεταλωμενες οπες και μασκα ξεχασε το θα ειναι πανακριβη ,θα σου κανω διπλης οψης απλη, και κανε εσυ via πανω κατω.



Χμμμ! Υποψιάζομαι και ποιός στο είπε αυτό!!! Ένας ήταν τουλάχιστον παλαιότερα ο "απίθανος" που έλεγε τέτοια, και μερικές φορές μετά την παραγγελεία!!!   :Biggrin:  
λοιπόν τα μηχανήματα ΕΙΝΑΙ πανάκριβα, αν μιλάμε για σοβαρή δουλειά με δυνατότητα παραγωγής ποσοστήτων και αυτοματοποιημένου τρυπήματος, κοψίματος η πανελιάσματος με χάραξη η κοπή, επιμετάλλωση με τελευταίες χημικές μεθόδους που προσφέρουν ακρίβεια σε μικρά, και όχι όπως παλιά με σωληνάκια! Δεν έχω φωτό να βάλω από το εργοστάσιο... να βλέπατε πχ ένα διακορευτή με 450 μεγέθη τρυπών... αυτοματοποιημένο που αγοράστηκε πριν 4 χρόνια, και φέτος ήρθαν νέα μηχανήματα πολλαπλών επιπέδων (από Γερμανία δυστυχώς). Μιλάμε για ΕΠΕΝΔΥΣΗ πραγματικά μεγάλου κόστους! 
Παλαιότερα μηχανήματα βρίσκεις σχετικά φθηνά αλλά μην φαντάζεσαι ότι με κάτω από 200χιλ θα κάνεις δουλειά σου παίρνωντας τέτοια! 

Αν βάλεις και μηχανές συναρμολόγησης SMT με δυνατότητες τελευταίας γενιάς πακέτων των ολοκληρωμένων μιλάμε για μερικά ... μύρια!!! Ο κουμπάρος μου έχει 3 μεγάλες Σάμσουνγκ μηχανές  τέτοιες, και δύο παλαιότερες ευρωπαϊκές της δεκαετίας του 90, και μιά μικρή ευρωπαίκή, και τον ψήνω 2 χρόνια να μου "δανείσει" την μικρή... αλλά γελάει... και μου λέει όταν θέλω να πηγαίνω να τα κάνω μόνος μου σαν να είναι στο σπίτι μου!!!  :Confused1:   :Sad:  
Την τελευταία σάμσουνγκ την παρέλαβε πριν 3 μήνες και του βγήκε... 850000 με κασσέτες κλπ!  
Εν ολίγοις... ΑΣΤΑ!!! 
Όταν διαλύεται ένα εργοστάσιο... πολύ δύσκολα ξαναφτιάχνεται μετά!!! 
Δυστυχώς αυτή είναι μια τραγική αλήθεια!!!

----------

weather1967 (31-01-12)

----------


## picdev

850.000? :Huh:  εγώ νόμιζα οτι θα υπήρχαν μικρά μηχανήματα αξίας μερικών χιλιάδων ευρώ που μία βιοτεχνία θα μπορούσε να καλύψει, τις ανάγκες φοιτητών και ερασιτεχνών.
οι εταιρείες που έχουν τέτοιο εξοπλισμό τι τον κάνουν? για παραγωγή των προϊόντων τους ?

----------


## patent61

Είναι γεγονός ότι σε κάθε θέμα υπάρχουν διαφορετικές απόψεις και κάποιοι είναι υπέρμαχοι της μιας και κάποιοι μιας άλλης. Ο Γιώργος (SRF) με τα παραπάνω κείμενα του μας έβαλε σε μια πραγματικότητα, που έως τώρα θεωρούσαμε εξωπραγματική. Δεν αμφιβάλω στα όσα λέει αλλά με έκανε να αναρωτηθώ κάποια πράγματα. Για παράδειγμα γιατί έκλεισαν οι σοβαρές επιχειρήσεις που δραστηριοποιούνταν στο χώρο. Η προφανής απάντηση ήταν ότι δεν είχαν κέρδη, Και γιατί αυτό; Για πάλι δύο προφανούς λόγους. 1) Η υπερβολική και πολλάκις αισχρή φορολογία που αποδυναμώνει τις επιχειρήσεις και 2) η έλλειψη πελατείας. Για το δεύτερο θα πω απλά ότι η πελατεία τους εκτός των πιθανά μεγάλων επιχειρήσεων, που πλέον δεν υπάρχουν, είμαστε εμείς και για να ακριβολογήσουμε είσαστε εσείς. Αν εσείς απαξιώνεται με τον τρόπο σας, πιθανά αθέλητα, τις επιχειρήσεις αυτές είναι λογικό να μην βρίσκεται προϊόντα ανάλογα των απαιτήσεων σας. Αν θέλουμε να φτιάξουμε κάτι σε αυτόν τον τόπο πρέπει να εμπιστευθούμε ο ένας τον άλλο και να αλληλοβοηθηθούμε. Από τους κυβερνώντες μην περιμένετε τίποτα, είναι εντελώς ανίκανοι. Ας γίνουμε εμείς ικανοί. Με σημαία μας ένα σύνθημα του τύπου "ΠΙΕΖΩ-ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΩ-ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΝΩ, μπορεί να αλλάξουμε την νοοτροπία όλων μας και να καταφέρουμε απίστευτα πράγματα που οι άχρηστοι διοικούντες είναι ανίκανοι να καταφέρουν. Δεν αντιπαλεύομαι κανέναν από τους πιο πάνω συνομιλητές, με τα γραφόμενα τους με έπεισαν για το δίκιο τους, απλά λέω να κάνουμε κάτι να αλλάξουμε το κακό ριζικό μας έστω κι αν χρειασθεί να θυσιάσουμε κάτι, έστω ελάχιστο από το υστέρημα μας, ότι και αν είναι αυτό.

----------


## SRF

> 850.000? εγώ νόμιζα οτι θα υπήρχαν μικρά μηχανήματα αξίας μερικών χιλιάδων ευρώ που μία βιοτεχνία θα μπορούσε να καλύψει, τις ανάγκες φοιτητών και ερασιτεχνών.
> οι εταιρείες που έχουν τέτοιο εξοπλισμό τι τον κάνουν? για παραγωγή των προϊόντων τους ?



Τόσο κόστισε η τελευταίας τεχνολογίας μηχανή που είναι όσο ένα δωμάτιο περίπου... και μαζί της ήρθαν και τα σχετικά με την γραμμή συγκολλήσεως αυτόματα μετά από αυτήν! Σύνολο επένδυσης? ~1!!! 
Υπάρχει μικρή τοποθέτησης εξαρτημάτων που είναι της τάξεως μερικών δεκάδων χιλιάδων (αυτή που τον ψήνω να μου δανείσει για κάποιον καιρό, αλλά χωρίς επιτυχία όπως σαφώς καταλαβαίνετε) οι οποίες κάνουν ακριβώς αυτό, μικροπαραγωγές μερικών μόλις χιλιάδων εξαρτημάτων την ώρα... Είναι η δεξιά η μικρή στην φωτό που βρήκα από το εργοστάσιό του όπως ήταν το 2006... 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 28514 

Το τι κάνουν? Μοντάρουν για παραγωγή προίόντων του ίδιου αλλά και άλλων! Αν αξίζει τον κόπο εννοείς? Κοίτα... δεν θυμάμαι να έχει σταματήσει να δουλεύει τα τελευταία 6 χρόνια ούτε για καλοκαίρι... οπότε... μάλλον όχι, κατά πολλούς!

----------


## k_sotiris

Για πλακέτες για ρίξτε μια ματιά και στο www.projectline.gr   . Πολύ καλή ποιότητα και διπλής όψης και επιμεταλλωμένες οπές και μάσκα (πράσινο).

----------

patent61 (31-01-12)

----------


## SRF

> Είναι γεγονός ότι σε κάθε θέμα υπάρχουν διαφορετικές απόψεις και κάποιοι είναι υπέρμαχοι της μιας και κάποιοι μιας άλλης. Ο Γιώργος (SRF) με τα παραπάνω κείμενα του μας έβαλε σε μια πραγματικότητα, που έως τώρα θεωρούσαμε εξωπραγματική. Δεν αμφιβάλω στα όσα λέει αλλά με έκανε να αναρωτηθώ κάποια πράγματα. *Για παράδειγμα γιατί έκλεισαν οι σοβαρές επιχειρήσεις που δραστηριοποιούνταν στο χώρο*. Η προφανής απάντηση ήταν ότι δεν είχαν κέρδη, Και γιατί αυτό; Για πάλι δύο προφανούς λόγους. *1) Η υπερβολική και πολλάκις αισχρή φορολογία που αποδυναμώνει τις επιχειρήσεις* και 2) η έλλειψη πελατείας. Για το δεύτερο θα πω απλά ότι η πελατεία τους εκτός των πιθανά μεγάλων επιχειρήσεων, που πλέον δεν υπάρχουν, είμαστε εμείς και για να ακριβολογήσουμε είσαστε εσείς. Αν εσείς απαξιώνεται με τον τρόπο σας, πιθανά αθέλητα, τις επιχειρήσεις αυτές είναι λογικό να μην βρίσκεται προϊόντα ανάλογα των απαιτήσεων σας. Αν θέλουμε να φτιάξουμε κάτι σε αυτόν τον τόπο πρέπει να εμπιστευθούμε ο ένας τον άλλο και να αλληλοβοηθηθούμε. Από τους κυβερνώντες μην περιμένετε τίποτα, είναι εντελώς ανίκανοι. Ας γίνουμε εμείς ικανοί. Με σημαία μας ένα σύνθημα του τύπου "ΠΙΕΖΩ-ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΩ-ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΝΩ, μπορεί να αλλάξουμε την νοοτροπία όλων μας και να καταφέρουμε απίστευτα πράγματα που οι άχρηστοι διοικούντες είναι ανίκανοι να καταφέρουν. Δεν αντιπαλεύομαι κανέναν από τους πιο πάνω συνομιλητές, με τα γραφόμενα τους με έπεισαν για το δίκιο τους, απλά λέω να κάνουμε κάτι να αλλάξουμε το κακό ριζικό μας έστω κι αν χρειασθεί να θυσιάσουμε κάτι, έστω ελάχιστο από το υστέρημα μας, ότι και αν είναι αυτό.



Σε σχεδόν όλα είμαι σύμφωνος! Η πραγματικότητα είναι αυτά που έχω τονίσει, και βεβαίως η ακατάσχετη επίσης επιθυμία πολλών "επιχειρηματιών" να βγάζουν και από την μύγα ξύγγι, πιστεύωντας ότι μόνο αυτοί είναι στον χώρο, και εκτοξεύοντας τις απαιτήσεις τους (κοστολόγια) στον αστερισμό του Νουμπίρου!!! 
Επίσης πολλοί υπερκτίμησαν τον εαυτό τους και φέρθηκαν σε πελάτες τους σαν... να μην πω, οπότε αυτοι πήγαν αλλού και φεύγωντας "πήραν" και άλλους τελικά μαζί τους! Κάποιοι ασχολήθηκαν με αποκλειστικά αυτό που αποκαλούσαν "μεγάλους" πελάτες, φτύνωντας στην κυριολεξία τους 'μικρούς', και όταν οι "μεγάλοι" σταμάτησαν να παράγουν δεν είχαν πιά ούτε τους πολλούς "μικρούς" που έδιωξαν μόνοι τους, ώστε να σταθούν τουλάχιστον μέχρι να έρθει ο επόμενος "μεγάλος" και να σταθούν! Λάθη, λάθη, λάθη! Τεράστια λάθη, που τα "πληρώσαν" μεν, αλλά χάθηκαν και θέσεις εργασίας με αυτά, και χάθηκαν και υποδομές που δεν ξαναστήνωνται εύκολα, αφού τα πήραν οι τράπεζες και τα ξεπουλήσαν έξω κομμάτι κομμάτι!!! Ξέρω 2 τέτοιες περιπτώσεις!!! Κάποιοι ενώ τους ερχόντουσαν δουλειές απ' έξω... !!! το έριξαν στην "τρέλλα" του "τα πιάσαμε" και τελικά αδιαφορήσαν για διατήρηση της ποιότητας τους, και τελικά έχασαν και τους ξένους που είχαν έρθει, οι οποίοι ακούνε Ελλάδα... και φεύγουν τρέχωντας!!! 

Αλλά όντως το μεγαλύτερο ΑΓΚΑΘΙ είναι, ήταν, και όπως φαίνεται θα είναι, το ίδιο το Ελληνικό κράτος που ΤΣΑΚΙΖΕΙ με φόρους, έκτακτες εισφορές, χαράτσια, περαιώσεις, εκβιασμούς ελέγχων για ένα στυλό, προκειμένου να τα παίρνει ο "προπαντός ΤΙΜΙΟΣ διαμεσολαβητής" του! Χαρτούρα για να κάνεις κάτι, έλεγχος στο αν εξάγεις πάνω από τιμολόγιο των 2000 Ευρώ!!! με υποχρέωση στα 2001 Ευρώ να περνάς από επιτροπές αποτελούμενες από τους ίδιους τους ανταγωνιστές σου !!! για να σου επιτρέψουν ΑΥΤΟΙ!!! ΚΑΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΗ & ΑΥΘΑΙΡΕΤΗ ΚΡΙΣΗ ΤΟΥΣ αν δικαιούσαι να μπορείς να εξάγεις! 
Σε βιομηχανίες πλακετών που έγιναν ΜΕΣΑ σε βιομηχανικές περιοχές μάλιστα, τους την "έπεφταν" κάθε λογής & διαλογής περιβαλλοντολόγοι και "ευαίσθητοι" πολίτες, πράσινοι, και προασπιστές της πυγολαμπίδας της Βουρζουλομανδίας της Κάτω Κολοπετεινίτσας!!! 
Τέρατα και σημεία... η το ανάποδο, αλλά με αποτέλεσμα ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ το ίδιο! Πόσο να αντέξει ακόμα και κάποιος που το πάλευε με νύχια και δόντια!!! Απλά ήταν σίγουρο το αποτέλεσμα!!! ΚΑΤΑΣΤΡΟΦΗ!!! 
Αυτά!

----------

patent61 (31-01-12)

----------


## dimpet

Γιατί κανένα ελληνικό site κατασκευής PCB δεν έχει τιμές?????......σήμερα που πάρα πολλές δουλειές για να μη πω οι περισσότερες γίνονται μέσω internet . Και γιατί όλα τα κινέζικα - βουλγάρικα έχουν αναλυτικά τα πάντα ??? Εγω δε κάνω παραγωγή κυκλωμάτων είναι όλα διάτρητες και δικά μου pcb αλλά αν αποφασίσω να φτιάξω μάλλον για Κίνα με βλέπω . Να βάλουν τιμές στα site αναλυτικές για να μπορώ να συγκρίνω......Γιατί θα πρέπει να τους ψάχνω εγώ στα τηλέφωνα ενώ είναι πολύ απλό δε το καταλαβαίνω.

----------

picdev (01-02-12)

----------


## mariosm

Εγω συμφωνω σε ολα οσα λεει ο Γιωργος (SRF) και θα ηθελα να προσθεσω την δικη μου εμπειρια απο την ελληνικη αγορα. 
Εχω πεσει θυμα αντιγραφης απο εταιρια παραγωγης πλακετων χωρις να μπορω να κανω τιποτα.
Εγω επισης ζητησα απο αλλη εταιρια (στην Αθηνα) να αγορασω πλακετα ανταγωνιστη μου και αμεσως δεχτηκε αν αγοραζα 100 κομματια (2400 ευρω περιπου).

Σε εταιρια που εχει και ISO9001 που αναφερεται και μεσα σε αυτο το θεμα (σε προηγουμενο post) πηρε απο εμενα μεσα σε οκτω μηνες περιπου 18000 ευρω μοιρασμενα σε οκτω παραγγελιες της ιδιας πλακετας
και δεν τηρησε σε καμια το χρονο παραδοσης με καθυστερηση απο 10 εως 30 ημερες!!!

Σε αλλη εταιρια αφου μου ειπε οτι τις πλακετες που ειναι διπλης οψης θα τις κανει στη Γερμανια ζητησε να τις προπληρωσω (1200 ευρω), και οταν τις πληρωσα οι πλακετες ηρθαν μετα απο τρεις μηνες. Η δικαιολογια αυτου του απιθανου τυπου ηταν οτι ηρθε η courier και δεν με βρηκε και τις επεστρεψε στη Γερμανια!!! Φυσικα 100% ζημια γιατι μετα απο τρεις μηνες δεν ειχα τον πελατη.

Σε αλλη εταιρια παλι με ISO9001 πηρε σε ενα μηνα 6000 για επτα διαφορετικα τυπωμενα οπου κανενα δεν παραδοθηκε στο χρονο που η ιδια η εταιρια υποσχεθηκε γραπτως. Αποκλιση απο 15 μερες εως ενα μηνα.

Σε καποιον αλλο επειδη τυπωνε τις πλακετες στη Βουλγαρια και ξεχασε να στειλει την επειγουσα παραγγελια μου, και οταν θημηθηκε ειχα μονο 3 μερες για να τις παραδοσω μονταρισμενες. Οταν πηγα να τις παρω για πλακετες κοστους 600 ευρω μου ζητησε να πληρωσω και την ....courier που τις πηρε επιγοντως απο Βουλγαρια σε μια μερα δειχνοντας μου και το αποδεικτικο της courier αξιας 600 ευρω!!!

Τι λετε; Θα επρεπε να συνεχιζω να κανω τις πλακετες μου στην Ελλαδα; Εγω τι κερδισα απο ολους αυτους;

----------


## patent61

> Εγω τι κερδισα απο ολους αυτους;



Τίποτα απολύτως. Το θέμα είναι αν μπορούμε να κερδίσουμε από εδώ και πέρα κάτι όλοι μας

----------


## moutoulos

Ένας σοβαρός λόγος που "απομακρύνθηκα", απο τους Έλληνες πλακετάδες εκτός απο ποιότητα, 
ποσότητα κτλ, ήταν οτι δεν βρήκα *κανέναν* "επαγγελματία".

----------


## patent61

> Ένας σοβαρός λόγος που "απομακρύνθηκα", απο τους Έλληνες πλακετάδες εκτός απο ποιότητα, 
> ποσότητα κτλ, ήταν οτι δεν βρήκα *κανέναν* επαγγελματία.



Εδώ ανοίγεις ένα πολύ μεγάλο θέμα για τους "επαγγελματίες" όλων των κλάδων. Πάντως νομίζω ότι υπερβάλεις

----------


## moutoulos

Ναι Δημήτρη πιθανών να έχεις και δίκιο. Αλλά αν έλεγα οτι με αυτούς που συνεργάστηκα, 
όλοι τους κάποια στιγμή το "χαλάγανε" κάπου ..., δεν νομίζω να αλλάζει και πολλά. Απλά 
καθυστερημένα διαπίστωνα αφερεγγυότητα στο χρόνο παράδοσης. Τουλάχιστον αυτό το 
είχαν όλοι τους. 

Ποτέ δεν πήρα δέμα στην ώρα του. Και πάντα έβαζα απο μόνος μου συν 3-5 μέρες, που μερικές 
φορές το ξεπέρναγαν και αυτό.

----------


## picdev

επειδή έχω ξαναρωτήσει σε άλλο θέμα και δεν είχα πάρει απάντηση, και βλέπω οτι εδώ γράφουν άνθρωποι που παράγουν προϊόντα,
θα ήθελα να σας ρωτήσω τι είδους παραγωγές είναι αυτές? ελληνικά προϊόντα δικά σας? περιορισμένη παραγωγή?μεγάλη παραγωγή?
μου κάνει εντύπωση που η αγορά έχει γεμίσει τελευταίας ποιότητας ηλεκτρονικά και δεν βλέπω ελληνικής σχεδίασης μάρκα.
Τα ρωτάω όλα αυτά γιατί εδώ και 2 χρόνια που ασχολούμαι με μΕ και ηλεκτρονικά, βλέπω οτι αν καθίσουμε σε ένα τραπέζι 3 συμφοιτητές ή συμφορουμίτες  μπορούμε να βγάλουμε προϊόντα 1000 φορές καλύτερα απο τα κινέζικα,γιατί δεν υπάρχει μία τέτοια κίνηση στην Ελλάδα?

srf εσύ αναφέρεσαι σε μεγάλη βιομηχανική παραγωγή, εδώ πολλά παιδιά όπως εγώ μας αρκούν 5-10 πλακέτες και ας μήν είναι τόσο υψηλής ποιότητας.

----------

patent61 (01-02-12)

----------


## dovegroup

Μιλάτε για το τώρα που να δείτε τι γινόταν πρίν 30 χρόνια εδώ...
Εμπαινες μέσα στο "εργοστάσιο" και τραγούδαγες "καμαρούλα μιά σταλιά και η ασφυξία", πάταγες λάσπες και χυμένα υγρά αποχάλκωσης, αν ήσουν τυχερός δεν έτρωγες και καμμιά τούμπα απο ρετάλια πλακέτας που "βόλταραν" στο πάτωμα ξεχασμένα, άσε απο ακρίβεια στο τρυπολόγιο και διαστάσεις κοπής και τρύπας, καμμένες απο γαλβάνισμα, koπή σε ρόμβo style, silk που ξεβάφει μετά το solder bath, mask που στραβοκάλυψε τα μισά pads, ξεχασμένη επικασιτέρωση αλλά με mask και silk...κάθε φορά που έπαιρνα pcb έτρεμε η ψυχή μου στη διαλογή πρίν την συναρμολόγηση, πέρναγα απίστευτες ώρες κάτω απο το φακό λές και εγώ τις έφτιαχνα και έκανα διαλογή...
Εχω περάσει απο τους περισσότερους και είχα μακρόχρονη συνεργασία με αρκετούς, ουδέποτε μου έγινε αντιγραφή άλλωστε τότε λίγοι είχαν τα @@ να το κάνουν τότε αλλά προτιμούσαν τα κιτάκια ευτυχώς, αλλά λέμε τώρα αν θέλεις να είσαι σίγουρος για non clopyrights υπάρχει τρόπος και μετά άσε τον κάθε εναν μαγκάκο να κάνει κάτι τέτοια κόλπα και να δείς πόσα απίδια πιάνει ο σάκκος με την πρώτη αγωγή περί κλοπή πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας!!! 
Στο θέμα μας, δύο ξεχώρισα και τους αναφέρει ο SRF αν διάβασα σωστά παραπάνω αλλά τιμές...ο θεός να βάλει το χέρι του, μετά πήγα Βουλγαρία και Κίνα και μετά τα παράτησα...

----------


## picdev

πριν 30 χρονια έφτιαχναν pcb στην ελλάδα? :Biggrin: 
επειδή είμαι λίγο άσχετος υπάρχει κανένα λινκ που να λέει τι είναι τα  masc silk κτλ?και γενικά οι ποιότητες στο pcb?

----------


## dovegroup

> πριν 30 χρονια έφτιαχναν pcb στην ελλάδα?
> επειδή είμαι λίγο άσχετος υπάρχει κανένα λινκ που να λέει τι είναι τα masc silk κτλ?και γενικά οι ποιότητες στο pcb?



Οχι σκαλίζαμε σε πέτρες πλακέτα και ανοίγαμε τρύπες με καρφί και τους διαδρόμους τους φτιάχναμε με μονόκλωνο σύρμα κουδουνιού που το χτυπάγαμε κάτω για να γίνει πλακέ. και που να δείς για RF σχεδιάσεις τότε επάνω σε γυαλί με φύλλα χαλκού για χαλκογραφία, επαργύρωση με υλικό απο παλιές ακτινογραφίες τι να σου λέω διαμάντι διαμαντοτρύπανο και τέτοια...πλάκα κάνω έτσι... :Lol:

----------


## dovegroup

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Printed_circuit_board

----------


## picdev

> Οχι σκαλίζαμε σε πέτρες πλακέτα και ανοίγαμε τρύπες με καρφί και τους διαδρόμους τους φτιάχναμε με μονόκλωνο σύρμα κουδουνιού που το χτυπάγαμε κάτω για να γίνει πλακέ. και που να δείς για RF σχεδιάσεις τότε επάνω σε γυαλί με φύλλα χαλκού για χαλκογραφία, επαργύρωση με υλικό απο παλιές ακτινογραφίες τι να σου λέω διαμάντι διαμαντοτρύπανο και τέτοια...πλάκα κάνω έτσι...



 :Biggrin:  :Lol: 
με τη σχολή είχαμε πάει στη δημόκρητο ,στο τμήμα σχεδίασης ολοκληρωμένων κυκλωμάτων, αρχές της δεκαετίας του 80 έγινε εκεί μία πολύ μεγάλη επένδυση, για να στηρίξει τις παραγγελίες της ελληνικής βιομηχανίες,τελικά μας είπαν  οτι  ποτέ δεν έγιναν μεγάλες παραγγελίες και γενικά δεν αξιοποιήθηκε αυτό το τμήμα,τώρα καταλαβαίνω γιατί  :Biggrin:  , αν ήταν πρόβλημα να φτιάξεις ένα pcb , πως θα έφτιαχνε ο άλλος IC, 
να το βάλει που?

----------


## patent61

> Ναι Δημήτρη πιθανών να έχεις και δίκιο. .......
> .........Ποτέ δεν πήρα δέμα στην ώρα του. Και πάντα έβαζα απο μόνος μου συν 3-5 μέρες, που μερικές 
> φορές το ξεπέρναγαν και αυτό.



Το καταλαβαίνω Γρηγόρη και δεν σας δίνω άδικο. Απλά ήθελα και θέλω να το δω από άλλη οπτική, δεν είμαι επαγγελματίας και δεν ζω τον δικό σας πόνο σε αυτό το θέμα, αν είσαι επαγγελματίας είναι αλλιώς. Μια γνώμη είπα, αλλά ξέρω ότι έξω από τον χορό πολλά τραγούδια λένε. Κάντε το καλύτερο για την δουλειά σας, αλλά αν κάποια στιγμή έχετε το περιθώριο να δώσετε μια ευκαιρία σε κάποια Ελληνική επιχείρηση κάντε το.

----------


## patent61

> Οχι σκαλίζαμε σε πέτρες πλακέτα και ανοίγαμε τρύπες με καρφί και τους διαδρόμους τους φτιάχναμε με μονόκλωνο σύρμα κουδουνιού που το χτυπάγαμε κάτω για να γίνει πλακέ. και που να δείς για RF σχεδιάσεις τότε επάνω σε γυαλί με φύλλα χαλκού για χαλκογραφία, επαργύρωση με υλικό απο παλιές ακτινογραφίες τι να σου λέω διαμάντι διαμαντοτρύπανο και τέτοια...πλάκα κάνω έτσι...



Όχι μόνο κάνεις πλάκα αλλά την κάνεις και ωραία!!!!! Να 'σαι καλά με έκανες και γέλασα, ειδικά σε αυτό με τους διαδρόμους....

----------


## savnik

> Τι λετε; Θα επρεπε να συνεχιζω να κανω τις πλακετες μου στην Ελλαδα; Εγω τι κερδισα απο ολους αυτους;



Φυσικά και όχι, *λόγω  ποιότητας* - *τιμής* - *χρόνου παράδοσης.
*

----------


## picdev

απο βουλγαρία έρχονται πιο γρήγορα απο κίνα? υπάρχει κάποιο site?
πάντως οτι τα ελληνικά σιτε δεν έχουν τιμές είναι πολύ σπαστικό, μου κάνει για ελληνική κουτοπονηριά,
δηλαδή ανά το κόσμο όλοι οι άλλοι επαγγελματίες !@#$ είναι?

----------


## Panoss

> απο βουλγαρία έρχονται πιο γρήγορα απο κίνα? υπάρχει κάποιο site?
> πάντως οτι τα ελληνικά σιτε δεν έχουν τιμές είναι πολύ σπαστικό, μου κάνει για ελληνική κουτοπονηριά,
> δηλαδή ανά το κόσμο όλοι οι άλλοι επαγγελματίες !@#$ είναι?



Εμείς δεν πουλάμε απλά, ευτελή, κοινά προϊόντα, πουλάμι βιλούδο  :Biggrin: .

----------


## SRF

> Γιατί κανένα ελληνικό site κατασκευής PCB δεν έχει τιμές?????......σήμερα που πάρα πολλές δουλειές για να μη πω οι περισσότερες γίνονται μέσω internet . Και γιατί όλα τα κινέζικα - βουλγάρικα έχουν αναλυτικά τα πάντα ??? Εγω δε κάνω παραγωγή κυκλωμάτων είναι όλα διάτρητες και δικά μου pcb αλλά αν αποφασίσω να φτιάξω μάλλον για Κίνα με βλέπω . Να βάλουν τιμές στα site αναλυτικές για να μπορώ να συγκρίνω......Γιατί θα πρέπει να τους ψάχνω εγώ στα τηλέφωνα ενώ είναι πολύ απλό δε το καταλαβαίνω.



Δεν είμαι σίγουρος ότι καμία Ελληνική ιστοσελίδα δεν υπάρχει που να έχει τιμές... αφού πιστεύω ότι αν ψάξεις θα βρεις σίγουρα κάποιες, λίγες έστω να παραδεχθώ, που έχουν τιμοκατάλογο βασικό έστω, για να μην πω και ότι κάποιες έχουν και αυτόματο υπολογιστικό πρόγραμμα που το κατεβάζεις κιόλας και το έχεις και εκτός ίντερνετ διαθέσιμο, για να ξέρεις ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ τι πληρώνεις και για τι ακριβώς επεξεργασία & ημέρες παράδοσης!  





> Εγω συμφωνω σε ολα οσα λεει ο Γιωργος (SRF) και θα ηθελα να προσθεσω την δικη μου εμπειρια απο την ελληνικη αγορα. 
> Εχω πεσει θυμα αντιγραφης απο εταιρια παραγωγης πλακετων χωρις να μπορω να κανω τιποτα.
> Εγω επισης ζητησα απο αλλη εταιρια (στην Αθηνα) να αγορασω πλακετα ανταγωνιστη μου και αμεσως δεχτηκε αν αγοραζα 100 κομματια (2400 ευρω περιπου).
> 
> Σε εταιρια που εχει και ISO9001 που αναφερεται και μεσα σε αυτο το θεμα (σε προηγουμενο post) πηρε απο εμενα μεσα σε οκτω μηνες περιπου 18000 ευρω μοιρασμενα σε οκτω παραγγελιες της ιδιας πλακετας
> και δεν τηρησε σε καμια το χρονο παραδοσης με καθυστερηση απο 10 εως 30 ημερες!!!
> 
> Σε αλλη εταιρια αφου μου ειπε οτι τις πλακετες που ειναι διπλης οψης θα τις κανει στη Γερμανια ζητησε να τις προπληρωσω (1200 ευρω), και οταν τις πληρωσα οι πλακετες ηρθαν μετα απο τρεις μηνες. Η δικαιολογια αυτου του απιθανου τυπου ηταν οτι ηρθε η courier και δεν με βρηκε και τις επεστρεψε στη Γερμανια!!! Φυσικα 100% ζημια γιατι μετα απο τρεις μηνες δεν ειχα τον πελατη.
> 
> ...



Ειδικά το τελευταίο... με αφήνει έκπληκτο!!! 600 Ευρώ για κούριερ? Και από Βουλγαρία μάλιστα? Πόσα κιλά? 150? Να ήταν από Αμερική παράδοση επόμενης ημέρας (24 ώρες) και μερικές δεκάδες κιλά, να το κατάλαβω! Απίστευτο!!! Για τα παραπάνω δεν ξέρω τι να πω! Τους διάλεγες με κληρωτίδα?  :Biggrin:  Εντάξει ξέρω για απίθανα που συμβαίνουν, αλλά τόσα και τέτοια, όπως πχ αυτό με πλακέτες από Γερμανία και το κούριερ, μου κάνουν πραγματικά εντύπωση! Καλά το κούριερ παρέδιδε σε εσένα απ' ευθείας και όχι στον εδώ που πλήρωνες? Α... κατάλαβα! Τιμολόγιση από Γερμανία απ' ευθείας, οπότε παράδοση από Γερμανία σε εσένα, για απαλλαγή ΦΠΑ, οπότε ο εδώ ήταν "αόρατος" φορολογικά!!! Ναι εντάξει... έχει και τα ρίσκα του αυτό!!! 





> Ένας σοβαρός λόγος που "απομακρύνθηκα", απο τους Έλληνες πλακετάδες εκτός απο ποιότητα, 
> ποσότητα κτλ, ήταν οτι δεν βρήκα *κανέναν* "επαγγελματία".



Τώρα... βρε moutoulos τι είναι αυτό που είπες? Δεν βρήκες κανέναν "επαγγελματία" στην κατασκευή ηλεκτρονικών πλακετών? Απορείς κιόλας? Τι επαγγελματία έψαχνες σε αυτόν τον χώρο? Ξέρω ότι εσύ είσαι ηλεκτρονικός! Ξέρω επίσης δεδομένα ότι και εγώ είμαι ηλεκτρονικός επίσης! Ξέρεις τι πραγματικό επάγγελμα έκαναν οι πιό πολλοί κατασκευαστές πλακετών στην χώρα μας? Αν έψαχνες για επαγγελματίες στον χώρο ηλεκτρονικούς, ατύχησες!!! Το μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό ήταν... ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΟΙ!!! Ναι... πρώην φωτογράφοι, που επειδή παλαιότερα πηγαίναν οι ηλεκτρονικοί για να κάνουν φιλμ αρνητικά τις σχεδιασμένες σε χαρτί πλακέτες τους, "έπιασαν" τον παλμό του έξτρα κέρδους... από ένα είδος που δεν ήξεραν (τα ηλεκτρονικά) και ανέλαβαν και την εκτύπωση με τις κλασσικές φωτοχημικές μεθόδους, όπως έκαναν και στα φιλμ για εκτύπωση σε χαρτί φωτογραφικό άλλωστε, με υπόβαθρο όμως πλέον τον χαλκό! Αυτοί οι "επαγγελματίες" επικρατήσαν στον χώρο αυτής της αγοράς!!! Ούτε να καταλάβουν τι είναι αυτό που τυπώνουν ήξεραν, ούτε να δούνε πιθανά λάθη του, ούτε τίποτα! Με τον καιρό... άρχισαν να μαθαίνουν... στου "κασσίδη το κεφάλι" και αυτοί μερικά βασικά πράγματα! Μπήκαν αργότερα και στις νέες 'τεχνικές' και με έναν υπολογιστή στην δυνατότητα να εκτυπώνουν από αρχεία ηλεκτρονικής μορφής, αγοράσαν και πλόττερ ειδικά... και εξελίχθηκαν βεβαίως!!!  Αυτούς τους "επαγγελματίες" είχε επί το πλείστον ο συγκεκριμένος χώρος! Και ένας 'μεγάλος' παίκτης που δεν υπάρχη πιά φωτογράφος ήταν αρχικά, και το έπιασε από νωρίς το "σπορ" και έγινε πασίγνωστος!!! Δηλαδή... >90% δεν ήταν καν σχετικοί με το είδος... απλά παρατήσαν τους γάμους και πήγαν ολοταχώς στα... πουρνάρια!!! 






> με τη σχολή είχαμε πάει στη δημόκρητο ,στο τμήμα σχεδίασης ολοκληρωμένων κυκλωμάτων, αρχές της δεκαετίας του 80 έγινε εκεί μία πολύ μεγάλη επένδυση, για να στηρίξει τις παραγγελίες της ελληνικής βιομηχανίες,τελικά μας είπαν  οτι  ποτέ δεν έγιναν μεγάλες παραγγελίες και γενικά δεν αξιοποιήθηκε αυτό το τμήμα,τώρα καταλαβαίνω γιατί  , αν ήταν πρόβλημα να φτιάξεις ένα pcb , πως θα έφτιαχνε ο άλλος IC, 
> να το βάλει που?



Ωρε... γλέντια!!! Μπαίνουμε σε "βαθιά" νερά... με όσα αναφέρεις, και θα παρεκτραπώ! Ναι... ο Δημόκριτος... πραγματικά σπουδαία πράγματα! Όντως!!! 
Άστο να πάει... άστο!!! Γιατί θα γραφτούν πράγματα που δεν πρέπει... άσε... άσε να μην αναφερθώ... 
Ναι...ναι... όλο βοήθεια & στήριξη!!! Βρε τι μαθαίνουμε τελικά μετά πόσα χρόνια! Και πλακέτες? Μάλιστα!!! Υπήρξαν άνθρωποι εκεί που αγωνίστηκαν πραγματικά... αλλά... αλλά!!! Πολύ κλειστο κλαμπ βρε παιδί μου!!! Πολύ κλειστό! Τι ώρες άνοιγε? πριν το Χάραμα, μονάχος... που λέει και το άσμα?

----------


## mariosm

> Ειδικά το τελευταίο... με αφήνει έκπληκτο!!! 600 Ευρώ για κούριερ? Και από Βουλγαρία μάλιστα? Πόσα κιλά? 150? Να ήταν από Αμερική παράδοση επόμενης ημέρας (24 ώρες) και μερικές δεκάδες κιλά, να το κατάλαβω! Απίστευτο!!!



Και για μενα ηταν παραξενο αλλα ειδα το χαρτι με τα ματια μου. Ηταν απο μεγαλη courier για 2 κιλα με παραλαβη και παραδοση την ιδια μερα. Μαλλον καποιος πηγε με αυτοκινητο μονο για αυτο το δεμα το πρωι και γυρισε το μεσημερι. Αλλιως δεν μπορεσα να το εξηγησω.





> Καλά το κούριερ παρέδιδε σε εσένα απ' ευθείας και όχι στον εδώ που πλήρωνες?



Ναι παρεδιδε σε εμενα αλλα τιμολογιο απο τον εδω προμηθευτη πηρα. Περιεργο αλλα ηταν μαλλον συμφωνια μεταξυ τους.





> Το μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό ήταν... ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΟΙ!!!



Χαχα!!! Με προλαβες και σκεφτομουν να το γραψω. Εχεις απολυτο δικιο.





> αν θέλεις να είσαι σίγουρος για non clopyrights υπάρχει τρόπος και μετά άσε τον κάθε εναν μαγκάκο να κάνει κάτι τέτοια κόλπα και να δείς πόσα απίδια πιάνει ο σάκκος με την πρώτη αγωγή περί κλοπή πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας!!!



Αυτον τον τροπο τον ξερω αλλα αν μπλεξεις με αγωγες και δικαστηρια δεν υπαρχει κανενα νοημα γιατι στο τελος η προσωπικη οικονομικη ζημια ειναι σιγουρα πολλαπλασια.

----------


## SRF

> επειδή έχω ξαναρωτήσει σε άλλο θέμα και δεν είχα πάρει απάντηση, και βλέπω οτι εδώ γράφουν άνθρωποι που παράγουν προϊόντα,
> θα ήθελα να σας ρωτήσω τι είδους παραγωγές είναι αυτές? ελληνικά προϊόντα δικά σας? περιορισμένη παραγωγή?μεγάλη παραγωγή?
> μου κάνει εντύπωση που η αγορά έχει γεμίσει τελευταίας ποιότητας ηλεκτρονικά και δεν βλέπω ελληνικής σχεδίασης μάρκα.
> Τα ρωτάω όλα αυτά γιατί εδώ και 2 χρόνια που ασχολούμαι με μΕ και ηλεκτρονικά, βλέπω οτι αν καθίσουμε σε ένα τραπέζι 3 συμφοιτητές ή συμφορουμίτες  μπορούμε να βγάλουμε προϊόντα 1000 φορές καλύτερα απο τα κινέζικα,γιατί δεν υπάρχει μία τέτοια κίνηση στην Ελλάδα?
> 
> srf εσύ αναφέρεσαι σε μεγάλη βιομηχανική παραγωγή, εδώ πολλά παιδιά όπως εγώ μας αρκούν 5-10 πλακέτες και ας μήν είναι τόσο υψηλής ποιότητας.



Ναι ΘΑ μπορούσε να γίνει ΙΣΩΣ κάποτε αυτό που λες! Εσύ δηλαδή θα έφτιαχνες παρέα με άλλους κάτι μαζικής κατανάλωσης που παράγουν οι Κινέζοι... και δεν διαφωνώ ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ ότι ΘΑ ήταν κλάσσης καλύτερο από το κινέζικο! ΟΚ! Και μετά θα το έβαζες στην αγορά!!! Ελληνική? Εκεί είναι που ΔΕΝ ΘΑ πουλούσες ούτε δέκα!!!  Τι τιμή θα το έβαζες αν το κόστος καθαρά υλικών (με όλα, κουτί, βίδα, κλπ) ήταν πχ 20Ευρώ? Άσε την εργασία για να το φτιάξεις, και να το παράγεις... μοντάρεις, πακετάρεις! Μόνο κόστος υλικών! Τι τιμή, και για τι κέρδος μετά των συνολικών φόρων που θα σου απαιτήσει το Ελληνικό κράτος!!! 
Διεθνώς? Το ίδιο ερώτημα ακριβώς, αλλά προσθέτωντας και το πως θα έκοβες τιμολόγιο προς χώρες εκτός  ΕΕ, για πάνω από 2000 γιούρια? Θα ήθελες ειδική άδεια για εξαγωγή προϊόντων! Για ψάξε λίγο πως μπορείς να την αποκτήσεις... από την σελίδα πχ του ΕΒΕΑ! Θα μάθεις πράγματα που ΟΥΤΕ ΘΑ ΕΙΧΕΣ ποτέ φανταστεί ότι πρέπει να 'υποστείς' για να το πετύχεις!!! Παράδειγμα? Θα πρέπει να αποδείξεις ότι έχεις την δυνατότητα να παράγεις αυτό που έχεις ήδη παράγει!!! Θα πρέπει να δείξεις με πλήρη στοιχεία ΠΟΙΟΣ είναι ο πελάτης στο εξωτερικό που σου έχει παραγγείλει!!! Θα πρέπει να πεις ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ τι είναι αυτό που παράγεις... τι κάνει & πως το κάνει!!! Και πολλά άλλα συναφή! Και μάντεψε που θα τα πεις αυτά! Σε μια "επιτροπή" που αποτελείται από... πιθανώς ανταγωνιστές σου "μεγάλους" που διορίζονται από το ΕΒΕΑ και είναι μέλη του!!! Αυτή η επιτροπή έχει δικαίωμα κατα ΤΗΝ ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΗ κρίση της (χωρίς δεδομένους η υποχρεωτικούς κανόνες) να σου επιτρέψει ΟΠΟΤΕ εκείνη αποφασίσει να μπορείς να εξάγεις! Έχει δικαίωμα να ζητήσει ότι πληροφορία θέλει... πχ πόσα τετραγωνικά είναι το γραφείο σου, η έδρα σου, η επιχειρήσή σου, τι κολλητήρι χρησιμοποιείς, γιατί, αν η τουαλέττα έχει πάντα χαρτί... κλπ τέτοια "ωραία" !!! 
Δηλαδή δώστους και πακέτο την δουλειά σου στα χέρια τους... μην τρέχουν κιόλας για να βρουν τους πελάτες σου!!! 
Παράλληλα, έχεις συνεργαστεί ποτέ με άλλον Έλληνα, για 'μπίζνες' ? Ξέρεις πόσο πραγματικά δύσκολο πράγμα είναι η συνεργασία, σε επίπεδο "συνεταίρων" σε επιχείρηση? Ο γάμος λένε είναι λαχείο!!! Ε... ως συνεταίρος είσαι άλλοτε ο γαμπρός και άλλοτε η νύφη!!! Ο ρόλος σου εξαρτάται από παράγοντες που θα στον καθορίσουν τελικά μετά τον γάμο όμως!!! Αν ο "γάμος" αυτός πετύχει κάνει θαύματα όντως! Αλλά δεν πετυχαίνει πάντα... και τα διαζύγια σε τέτοιους 'γάμους' είναι σαν την ταινία "Κράμερ εναντίον Κράμερ"!!! 






> Μιλάτε για το τώρα που να δείτε τι γινόταν πρίν 30 χρόνια εδώ...
> Εμπαινες μέσα στο "εργοστάσιο" και τραγούδαγες "καμαρούλα μιά σταλιά και η ασφυξία", πάταγες λάσπες και χυμένα υγρά αποχάλκωσης, αν ήσουν τυχερός δεν έτρωγες και καμμιά τούμπα απο ρετάλια πλακέτας που "βόλταραν" στο πάτωμα ξεχασμένα, άσε απο ακρίβεια στο τρυπολόγιο και διαστάσεις κοπής και τρύπας, καμμένες απο γαλβάνισμα, koπή σε ρόμβo style, silk που ξεβάφει μετά το solder bath, mask που στραβοκάλυψε τα μισά pads, ξεχασμένη επικασιτέρωση αλλά με mask και silk...κάθε φορά που έπαιρνα pcb έτρεμε η ψυχή μου στη διαλογή πρίν την συναρμολόγηση, πέρναγα απίστευτες ώρες κάτω απο το φακό λές και εγώ τις έφτιαχνα και έκανα διαλογή...
> Εχω περάσει απο τους περισσότερους και είχα μακρόχρονη συνεργασία με αρκετούς, ουδέποτε μου έγινε αντιγραφή άλλωστε τότε λίγοι είχαν τα @@ να το κάνουν τότε αλλά προτιμούσαν τα κιτάκια ευτυχώς, αλλά λέμε τώρα αν θέλεις να είσαι σίγουρος για non clopyrights υπάρχει τρόπος και μετά άσε τον κάθε εναν μαγκάκο να κάνει κάτι τέτοια κόλπα και να δείς πόσα απίδια πιάνει ο σάκκος με την πρώτη αγωγή περί κλοπή πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας!!! 
> Στο θέμα μας, δύο ξεχώρισα και τους αναφέρει ο SRF αν διάβασα σωστά παραπάνω αλλά τιμές...ο θεός να βάλει το χέρι του, μετά πήγα Βουλγαρία και Κίνα και μετά τα παράτησα...



Ωραίος! Όντως έδωσες την εικόνα του κά-ποτε! Τραγικό ότι τα παράτησες!!! 





> απο βουλγαρία έρχονται πιο γρήγορα απο κίνα? υπάρχει κάποιο site?
> πάντως οτι τα ελληνικά σιτε δεν έχουν τιμές είναι πολύ σπαστικό, μου κάνει για ελληνική κουτοπονηριά,
> δηλαδή ανά το κόσμο όλοι οι άλλοι επαγγελματίες !@#$ είναι?



Αναφέρθηκα στο θέμα της ύπαρξης τιμοκαταλόγων & τιμών σε Ελληνικές ιστοσελίδες... Δεν είναι πιό γρήγορα από κίνα, απ' ότι από βουλγαρία, η αλλού... Η κίνα μάλιστα έχει *τυπικά* και εκτελωνισμό, και ΦΠΑ, και δασμολόγιο! Και μπορεί να καθυστερήσουν σε τελωνείο καμμιά φορά! Αλλά...

----------

weather1967 (01-02-12)

----------


## picdev

δηλαδή ο εβεα σαμποτάρει τις ελληνικές εξαγωγές και από την άλλη επιτρέπεται να εισάγεται κάθε σαβούρα απο τη κίνα?

----------


## Spirtos

> Το μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό ήταν... ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΟΙ!!! Ναι... πρώην φωτογράφοι, που επειδή παλαιότερα πηγαίναν οι ηλεκτρονικοί για να κάνουν φιλμ αρνητικά τις σχεδιασμένες σε χαρτί πλακέτες τους, "έπιασαν" τον παλμό του έξτρα κέρδους... από ένα είδος που δεν ήξεραν (τα ηλεκτρονικά) και ανέλαβαν και την εκτύπωση με τις κλασσικές φωτοχημικές μεθόδους, όπως έκαναν και στα φιλμ για εκτύπωση σε χαρτί φωτογραφικό άλλωστε, με υπόβαθρο όμως πλέον τον χαλκό! Αυτοί οι "επαγγελματίες" επικρατήσαν στον χώρο αυτής της αγοράς!!! Ούτε να καταλάβουν τι είναι αυτό που τυπώνουν ήξεραν, ούτε να δούνε πιθανά λάθη του, ούτε τίποτα! Με τον καιρό... άρχισαν να μαθαίνουν... στου "κασσίδη το κεφάλι" και αυτοί μερικά βασικά πράγματα! Μπήκαν αργότερα και στις νέες 'τεχνικές' και με έναν υπολογιστή στην δυνατότητα να εκτυπώνουν από αρχεία ηλεκτρονικής μορφής, αγοράσαν και πλόττερ ειδικά... και εξελίχθηκαν βεβαίως!!!  Αυτούς τους "επαγγελματίες" είχε επί το πλείστον ο συγκεκριμένος χώρος! Και ένας 'μεγάλος' παίκτης που δεν υπάρχη πιά φωτογράφος ήταν αρχικά, και το έπιασε από νωρίς το "σπορ" και έγινε πασίγνωστος!!! Δηλαδή... >90% δεν ήταν καν σχετικοί με το είδος... απλά παρατήσαν τους γάμους και πήγαν ολοταχώς στα... πουρνάρια!!!



Πω πω τι μου θυμίζεις, όντως έτσι ξεκίνησαν αυτές οι δουλειές στην Ελλάδα, υπάρχουν ατελείωτες ιστορίες από πίσω!!!!!

----------


## SRF

> δηλαδή ο εβεα σαμποτάρει τις ελληνικές εξαγωγές και από την άλλη επιτρέπεται να εισάγεται κάθε σαβούρα απο τη κίνα?



Δεν λέω ότι "σαμποτάρει" ... εσκεμμένα τουλάχιστον! Αλλά όταν βασίζεται η Ελληνική εξαγωγική δραστηριότητα σε νόμο του 1979 σε μια διεθνή αγορά με κανόνες του 2012!!! αυτό από μόνο του φαντάζομαι λέει ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ περί... αρλούμπων για "επενδυτές" "ανάπτυξη" & "διεθνή ανταγωνιστικότητα" που λένε όλοι οι ασχετοπάνσοφοι !!! Το 1979 να δεχτώ ότι χρειαζόταν ένας "αυστηρότερος" έλεγχος σε πολλά πράγματα, αφού ο απ' έξω δεν μπορούσε να βρει καμμιά πληροφορία από τον τόπο του για το τι ήταν και να υπήρχε όντως μια επιχείρηση στην μακρινή του & άγνωστη Ελλάδα! 
Κάποιοι βεβαια δεν ξέρουν ότι ανακαλύφθηκε στον κόσμο αργότερα το... ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ!!! Έτσι παραμένουν σε διαδικασίες του 1979!!! Ευτυχώς που το 1979 υπήρχαν έστω και τηλέφωνα!!! αλλοιώς θα απαιτείτο και γράμμα μέσω του έφιππου ταχυδρομείου!!!   :Biggrin:  

Προς γενική εγκυκλοπαιδική ενημέρωση του τι απαιτείται γενικά, ρίξτε μια ματιά εδώ 

Εγγραφή 

Γενικά 

Μητρώο & απαιτήσεις 

Από τη άλλη οι Κινέζοι που μπήκαν στον εμπορικό -εξαγωγικό χορό πολύ μεταγενέστερα είχαν την τύχη να έχει ήδη ανακαλυφθεί το ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ και έτσι δεν "κολλήσαν" σε επίπεδα λογικής του 1979!!! Αφήνουν να εξάγωνται ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ από την οποιαδήποτε έτω τρύπα βιοτεχνία κλπ άσχετα με αυτοψίες, επίπεδο, και διαβίωσης η συνθηκών εργασίας σε αυτές! 
Καταλάβαν άμεσα τι εστί παγκοσμιοποίηση του εμπορίου... ότι δεν υπάρχουν περιορισμοί και σύνορα στην ουσία, και αποφύγαν να βάζουν οι ίδιοι εμπόδια στον εαυτό τους, έστω και μεγέθους του ενός πεζουλιού!

----------

moutoulos (01-02-12), 

Spirtos (01-02-12), 

weather1967 (01-02-12)

----------


## Spirtos

Θα ήθελα να πω εδώ το εξής: Πάρα πολλοί φίλοι συχνά αναφέρουν (όπως και σε αυτό το θέμα) πως μπορούν να σχεδιαστούν/κατασκευαστούν καλύτερα ή τουλάχιστον ισάξια προιόντα στην Ελάδα (και δεν το αμφισβητώ καθόλου αυτό). Καταλαβαίνω τον ενθουσιασμό των νεότερων κυρίως σε ηλικία φίλων αλλά και την μη εμπειρία τους περί αγοράς, νομοθεσίας (Ελληνικής & Ευρωπαικής), διαδικασιών, εισαγωγών/εξαγωγών (όπως πολύ σωστά αναφέρει πιο πάνω ο SRF και δεν λεεί ούτε τα μισά), κόστους υλικών και παραγωγής, φορολόγησης, αρχικό κεφάλαιο επένδυσης & λειτουργικά έξοδα (CAPEX & OPEX), κλπ κλπ. Ο κατάλογος είναι ατελείωτος...αλλά η ουσία μία:

Το θέμα δεν είναι πόσο καλό είναι ένα προιόν, αλλά -κυρίως- πόσο ανταγωνιστικό είναι, και για να φτάσεις σε αυτό το επίπεδο υπάρχουν μόνο 2 τρόποι:

1. Εχεις την σούπερ-μοναδική ιδέα που δεν υπάρχει στην αγορά (λίγο απίθανο) και παίζεις μπάλα μόνος σου ή..
2. Εχεις χαμηλό κόστος ανάλογα με τη ποιότητα άρα πουλάς ανταγωνιστικά. Οπου χαμηλό κόστος συμπεριλαμβάνονται όλα τα παραπάνω και κάμποσα ακόμα!

Δυστυχώς, το μυαλό και η γνώση δεν εξασφαλίζουν από μόνα τους την εμπορική επιτυχία.

Το θέμα της κατασκευής pcb είναι ένα σπουδαίο παραδειγμα, πολύ σωστά αναφέρθηκε πιο πάνω (δεν θυμάμαι από ποιον φίλο) το τεράστιο κόστος εξοπλισμού που χρειάζεται (πέραν των γνώσεων) για να φτιάξει κάποιος μια σωστή και ανταγωνιστική μονάδα κατασκευής pcb. Και αυτό είναι μόνο η αρχή...

----------

SRF (01-02-12), 

weather1967 (01-02-12)

----------


## weather1967

> Ναι ΘΑ μπορούσε να γίνει ΙΣΩΣ κάποτε αυτό που λες! Εσύ δηλαδή θα έφτιαχνες παρέα με άλλους κάτι μαζικής κατανάλωσης που παράγουν οι Κινέζοι... και δεν διαφωνώ ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ ότι ΘΑ ήταν κλάσσης καλύτερο από το κινέζικο! ΟΚ! Και μετά θα το έβαζες στην αγορά!!! Ελληνική? Εκεί είναι που ΔΕΝ ΘΑ πουλούσες ούτε δέκα!!!  Τι τιμή θα το έβαζες αν το κόστος καθαρά υλικών (με όλα, κουτί, βίδα, κλπ) ήταν πχ 20Ευρώ? Άσε την εργασία για να το φτιάξεις, και να το παράγεις... μοντάρεις, πακετάρεις! Μόνο κόστος υλικών! Τι τιμή, και για τι κέρδος μετά των συνολικών φόρων που θα σου απαιτήσει το Ελληνικό κράτος!!! 
> Διεθνώς? Το ίδιο ερώτημα ακριβώς, αλλά προσθέτωντας και το πως θα έκοβες τιμολόγιο προς χώρες εκτός  ΕΕ, για πάνω από 2000 γιούρια? Θα ήθελες ειδική άδεια για εξαγωγή προϊόντων! Για ψάξε λίγο πως μπορείς να την αποκτήσεις... από την σελίδα πχ του ΕΒΕΑ! Θα μάθεις πράγματα που ΟΥΤΕ ΘΑ ΕΙΧΕΣ ποτέ φανταστεί ότι πρέπει να 'υποστείς' για να το πετύχεις!!! Παράδειγμα? Θα πρέπει να αποδείξεις ότι έχεις την δυνατότητα να παράγεις αυτό που έχεις ήδη παράγει!!! Θα πρέπει να δείξεις με πλήρη στοιχεία ΠΟΙΟΣ είναι ο πελάτης στο εξωτερικό που σου έχει παραγγείλει!!! Θα πρέπει να πεις ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ τι είναι αυτό που παράγεις... τι κάνει & πως το κάνει!!! Και πολλά άλλα συναφή! Και μάντεψε που θα τα πεις αυτά! Σε μια "επιτροπή" που αποτελείται από... πιθανώς ανταγωνιστές σου "μεγάλους" που διορίζονται από το ΕΒΕΑ και είναι μέλη του!!! Αυτή η επιτροπή έχει δικαίωμα κατα ΤΗΝ ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΗ κρίση της (χωρίς δεδομένους η υποχρεωτικούς κανόνες) να σου επιτρέψει ΟΠΟΤΕ εκείνη αποφασίσει να μπορείς να εξάγεις! Έχει δικαίωμα να ζητήσει ότι πληροφορία θέλει... πχ πόσα τετραγωνικά είναι το γραφείο σου, η έδρα σου, η επιχειρήσή σου, τι κολλητήρι χρησιμοποιείς, γιατί, αν η τουαλέττα έχει πάντα χαρτί... κλπ τέτοια "ωραία" !!! 
> Δηλαδή δώστους και πακέτο την δουλειά σου στα χέρια τους... μην τρέχουν κιόλας για να βρουν τους πελάτες σου!!! 
> Παράλληλα, έχεις συνεργαστεί ποτέ με άλλον Έλληνα, για 'μπίζνες' ? Ξέρεις πόσο πραγματικά δύσκολο πράγμα είναι η συνεργασία, σε επίπεδο "συνεταίρων" σε επιχείρηση? Ο γάμος λένε είναι λαχείο!!! Ε... ως συνεταίρος είσαι άλλοτε ο γαμπρός και άλλοτε η νύφη!!! Ο ρόλος σου εξαρτάται από παράγοντες που θα στον καθορίσουν τελικά μετά τον γάμο όμως!!! Αν ο "γάμος" αυτός πετύχει κάνει θαύματα όντως! Αλλά δεν πετυχαίνει πάντα... και τα διαζύγια σε τέτοιους 'γάμους' είναι σαν την ταινία "Κράμερ εναντίον Κράμερ"!!!



Φίλε Γιώργο (SRF) +1000,νά γιά ποιό λόγο ειμαστε αυτό πού είμαστε,δέν τα γνώριζα ολα αυτά που ανέφερες γιά τίς εξαγωγές,καί μόνο πού τα διάβασα ζαλίστηκα,σκέψου και να τρέχει καποιος για να βγαλει αδεια για εξαγωγές.
Το μονο που αυτονόητα  γνωρίζω ειναι αυτο που προειπες σχετικα με το κοστος π.χ να φτιαξουμε Ελληνικους παλμογράφους ,βαλε κουτια,βιδες,υλικα,μονταρισμα,κ.τ.λ θα βγει 1000 ευρω ενας ψηφιακος 25 Mhz,ποιος θα τον αγοραζει ? κανείς .

Οσο για τις συνεργασίες εχεις απολυτο δικιο παλι ,εδώ δέν τα βρισκει μεταξυ της μια οικογενεια,θα τα βρουν 2 η 3 ξένοι και στο χρήμα ? .Μοναχος σου χορευε και οσο θελεις πηδα που λενε.

Απο την αλλη βεβαια ειναι και  η ισχυς εν τη ενωση ,αλλα πρεπει να εισαι τυχερος οπως προειπες να βγει ο συνεταιρος η οι συνεταιροι σωστοι.

----------


## Spirtos

> Δεν λέω ότι "σαμποτάρει" ... εσκεμμένα τουλάχιστον! Αλλά όταν βασίζεται η Ελληνική εξαγωγική δραστηριότητα σε νόμο του 1979 σε μια διεθνή αγορά με κανόνες του 2012!!! αυτό από μόνο του φαντάζομαι λέει ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ περί... αρλούμπων για "επενδυτές" "ανάπτυξη" & "διεθνή ανταγωνιστικότητα" που λένε όλοι οι ασχετοπάνσοφοι !!! Το 1979 να δεχτώ ότι χρειαζόταν ένας "αυστηρότερος" έλεγχος σε πολλά πράγματα, αφού ο απ' έξω δεν μπορούσε να βρει καμμιά πληροφορία από τον τόπο του για το τι ήταν και να υπήρχε όντως μια επιχείρηση στην μακρινή του & άγνωστη Ελλάδα! 
> Κάποιοι βεβαια δεν ξέρουν ότι ανακαλύφθηκε στον κόσμο αργότερα το... ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ!!! Έτσι παραμένουν σε διαδικασίες του 1979!!! Ευτυχώς που το 1979 υπήρχαν έστω και τηλέφωνα!!! αλλοιώς θα απαιτείτο και γράμμα μέσω του έφιππου ταχυδρομείου!!!   
> 
> Προς γενική εγκυκλοπαιδική ενημέρωση του τι απαιτείται γενικά, ρίξτε μια ματιά εδώ 
> 
> Εγγραφή 
> 
> Γενικά 
> 
> ...



 :Thumbup:  Ειδικά στο τελευταίο κομμάτι για τους Κινέζους έχεις απίστευτο δίκιο!!

Υ.Γ. και δεν αναφερθήκαμε καν στις διάφορες πιστοποιήσεις και διαδικασίες που θα χρειαστεί να έχουν τα προιόντα και η εταιρεία σου, η ίδια η αγορά και η νομοθεσία στο επιβάλλει ανάλογα με το επίπεδο σου π.χ. ISO 9001,  IEC, ETSI & EN κλπ.

----------


## picdev

Τα ελληνικά προιόντα δεν χρειάζεται να ανταγωνιστούν τις κινέζικες τιμές,
είναι σίγουρο οτι ένας έλληνας σχεδιάζει καλύτερα απο ένα κινέζο, ένας φίλος πήρε έναν αντάπτορα για μετατροπή απο αμερικάνικο σε σούκο και πέταγε σπίθες επειδή δεν είχε καλή μόνωση! ούτε για το πιο απλό δεν είναι άξιοι...
εγώ έτυχε να πρέπει να βρω ένα οποιοδίποτε κολητηρι για να κάνω τη δουλειά μου, και τελικά πέταξε πυροτεχνήματα γιατί το καλώδιο γύρναγε ελεύθερα και οι ακροδέκτες της αντίστασης δεν ήταν κολημένοι , απλά στρημένοι με το χέρι..
έχω πάρει 3 διαφορετικές τύπου λάμπες λεντ για να τις δοκιμάσω και κάηκαν και οι 3 μέσα ένα μήνα...
Και στη τελική ας παράγονται στη κίνα και ας είναι ελληνική η σχεδίαση, δεν είναι ανάγκη να γίνονται όλα απο την αρχή στην Ελλάδα.
Πάντως το κόστος δεν είναι απαγορευτικό γιατί βλέπεις συσκευές, έναν ηλεκτρονικό θερμοστάτη πχ , που εχει κόστος παραγωγής 5ε να τον πουλάνε 60-70-80ε
ας τον πουλήσει 30ε Τον Ελληνικό και όχι 60ε που κάνει ο siemens

----------


## SRF

> Ειδικά στο τελευταίο κομμάτι για τους Κινέζους έχεις απίστευτο δίκιο!!
> 
> Υ.Γ. και δεν αναφερθήκαμε καν* στις διάφορες πιστοποιήσεις και διαδικασίες* που θα χρειαστεί να έχουν τα προιόντα και η εταιρεία σου, η ίδια η αγορά και η νομοθεσία στο επιβάλλει ανάλογα με το επίπεδο σου π.χ. *ISO 9001*,  IEC, ETSI & EN κλπ.



Θέλεις να με φρικάρεις να εκραγώ?  :Biggrin:  
Ναι δεν αναφέρθηκα καν σε τέτοια γιατί αν τα αναλύσουμε θα πρέπει να πάρουμε με τις πέτρες πολλούς ανευθυνοϋπεύθυνους ασχετογνωστικούς που τελικά με τα έργα τους βουλιάζουν την χώρα μας! 
Το μεγάλυτερο παράδειγμα προς έρευνα είναι το ISO ! Τι είναι... και κατά πόσο είναι απαραίτητο τελικά! Είναι 'υποχρεωτικό" ως γέννεσθαι... η κάποιοι το "επιβάλλουν" ως υποχρεωτικό από τον διεθνή οργανισμό του? 

ISO !!! 
ISO pdf 

Τι πιστεύεται ότι σημαίνει το VOLUNTARY στην επίσημη ανάλυση του τι εστί ISO γενικά !!! ?  Ειδικότερα το 9000 (9001) που αφορά την διαδικασία ποιότητας και διαχείρησης ποιότητος από & προς πελάτες... και όχι περιβαλλοντολογικά η θέματα ασφαλείας, 







> The ISO 9000 family of standards represents an international consensus on good quality management practices. It consists of standards and guidelines relating to quality management systems and related supporting standards



Πως κάτι που στην ουσία είναι ελεύθερη επιλογή το αν θέλει κάποιος να πιστοποιηθεί ότι ακολουθεί τις διαδικασίες εξασφάλισης παραγωγικής συνέχειας και ελέγχου συγκεκριμένων προτύπων εμπορικής διαχείρισης στον χώρο του, καταλήγει να ερμηνεύεται και να γίνεται ως απαγορευτική απαίτηση από ένα κράτος η κάποιους φορείς του?  

Άστα!!! 
Έχω δει εταιρείες με ΑΪΖΟ!!! που δεν θα έπρεπε να έχουν ούτε ρευμαδοτόδητηση από την ΔΕΗ και άλλες χωρίς ΑΪΖΟ που κατασκευάζουν μέρη για αεροσκάφη, και ιατρικά μηχανήματα... και έχουν διαδικασίες και ελέγχους, αλλά μέχρι και "καθαρά δωμάτια" !!! 
Παραμύθια... κατά την άποψή μου...  που κόβουν η στοιχίζουν υπερβολικά στους μικρούς και ενισχύουν και αφήνουν αλλώβητους τους "μεγάλους" παίκτες!!! οι οποίοι παραγγέλνουν πάντα στους μικρούς τελικά να κάνουν & τον σχεδιασμό αλλά & την δουλειά παραγωγής που έχουν πάρει, επειδή οι μικροί δεν δικαιούνται καν να συμμετάσχουν σε διαγωνισμό λόγο "έλλειψης πιστοποίησης ISO 9001!!!

----------


## Spirtos

> Θέλεις να με φρικάρεις να εκραγώ?



 :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  όντως καλύτερα να μη τα αναφέρουμε καθόλου, ειδικά για το ISO που το έχω φάει στη μάπα, συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου.

----------


## Spirtos

> Τα ελληνικά προιόντα δεν χρειάζεται να ανταγωνιστούν τις κινέζικες τιμές,
> είναι σίγουρο οτι ένας έλληνας σχεδιάζει καλύτερα απο ένα κινέζο, ένας φίλος πήρε έναν αντάπτορα για μετατροπή απο αμερικάνικο σε σούκο και πέταγε σπίθες επειδή δεν είχε καλή μόνωση! ούτε για το πιο απλό δεν είναι άξιοι...
> εγώ έτυχε να πρέπει να βρω ένα οποιοδίποτε κολητηρι για να κάνω τη δουλειά μου, και τελικά πέταξε πυροτεχνήματα γιατί το καλώδιο γύρναγε ελεύθερα και οι ακροδέκτες της αντίστασης δεν ήταν κολημένοι , απλά στρημένοι με το χέρι..
> έχω πάρει 3 διαφορετικές τύπου λάμπες λεντ για να τις δοκιμάσω και κάηκαν και οι 3 μέσα ένα μήνα...
> Και στη τελική ας παράγονται στη κίνα και ας είναι ελληνική η σχεδίαση, δεν είναι ανάγκη να γίνονται όλα απο την αρχή στην Ελλάδα.
> Πάντως το κόστος δεν είναι απαγορευτικό γιατί βλέπεις συσκευές, έναν ηλεκτρονικό θερμοστάτη πχ , που εχει κόστος παραγωγής 5ε να τον πουλάνε 60-70-80ε
> ας τον πουλήσει 30ε Τον Ελληνικό και όχι 60ε που κάνει ο siemens



Μην τα βάζεις όλα σε ένα τσουβάλι, η "σχεδίαση" & η "κατασκευή" είναι 2 διαφορετικές φάσεις της ίδιας δουλειάς, που πότε γίνονται από τον ίδιο κατασκευαστή και πότε όχι. 

Υπάρχουν εκπληκτικοί Κινέζοι μηχανικοί όπως υπάρχουν και Ελληνες.

Ολα τα προιόντα έχουν επίπεδα ποιότητας και τιμής που βασίζονται σε αυτά που είπα παραπάνω.

Ενα απλό παράδειγμα που είναι και λίγο επίκαιρο: ολοι έχουμε πληρώσει κάποια στιγμή, κάποιο κομμάτι τεχνολογίας (μιλάω για h/w πάντα) από DELL, ATI, MICROSOFT, APPLE κλπ. Αν το ψάξεις λίγο, θα ανακαλύψεις ότι πίσω από τις κατασκευές αυτές υπάρχει ένα όνομα: FOXCONN. Και ναι, είναι Κινέζος κατασκευαστής, τε-ρά-στιος. Μεταξύ άλλων φτιάχνει: Motherboards & components ATI, DELL, Intel, τα Playstation, μέρη ή όλοκληρα iphone (θα φτιάχνει αποκλειστικά το νέο ipad) κλπ.
Αν το ψάξεις και περισσότερο θα ανακαλύψεις ότι πάρα πολλά προιόντα τους είναι αποκλειστικά δικά τους από την σχεδίαση μέχρι το κουτί συσκευασίας!!  Απλά επιλέγονται ή ζητούνται κατά παραγγελία από τους μεγάλους.

----------


## k_sotiris

Αγαπητή μου φίλοι.
Εγώ έχω καταλήξει στο εξής. Όντος δεν υπάρχουν πολλοί Έλληνες επαγγελματίες στο χώρο και όχι μόνο για πλακέτες, αλλά και σε κάθε είδος στην Ελλάδα.
Ο κάθε ένας έχει μια δυνατότητα η οποία φτάνει μέχρι ένα σημείο, αυτό πρέπει να το δεχτούμε. Εάν έχουμε κάνει μια δοκιμή με κάποιον επαγγελματία βλέπουμε την δουλειά του.
Όλα έχουν να κάνουν με την νοοτροπία που κουβαλάμε και με την ανάγκη για εκσυχρονισμό της επιχήρησης. Εάν είμαι με τεχνολογία όπου πρωτοέφτιαχναν πλακέτες κάποτε σίγουρα δεν θα έχω ποιότητα και τόσο καλή.
Πάντως υπάρχουν και Έλληνες όπου δουλεύουν ποιο σωστά. Το κακό σ αυτούς είναι ότι το προϊόν τους κοστίζει ποιο ακριβά, οπότε τι θέλουμε να πληρώσουμε κάτι παραπάνω για το δείγμα μας ή να το πάρουμε όσο ποιο φτηνά γίνετε.
Υπάρχει περίπτωση που φτιάχνεις στον ένα δείγμα και σου τρυπάει τις πλακέτες με το τρυπάνι του πάγκου του και υπάρχει και άνθρωπός ο οποίος του δίνεις το σχέδιο σου και το δουλεύει στο ruter και παίρνεις το δείγμα σου στις διαστάσεις όπου εσύ έχεις βάλει στο σχέδιο σου.
Όπως είπαμε στην αρχή αφού δοκιμάσουμε μετά διαλέγουμε. δεν είναι όλοι ίδιοι πάντως.

----------


## patent61

> Τα ελληνικά ..................................................
> ........Πάντως το κόστος δεν είναι απαγορευτικό γιατί βλέπεις συσκευές, έναν ηλεκτρονικό θερμοστάτη πχ , που εχει κόστος παραγωγής 5ε να τον πουλάνε 60-70-80ε
> ας τον πουλήσει 30ε Τον Ελληνικό και όχι 60ε που κάνει ο siemens



Αγαπητέ μου φίλε και έτσι να γίνει όπως τα λες, θα τρέξει αμέσως το σοφό Ελληνικό κράτος να κοπανίσει ένα φόρο τουλάχιστο της τάξης των 40 ευρώ για να πουλιέται το Ελληνικό στα 70 ευρώ. Και μετά θα ψάξει να βρει μια απλή δικαιολογία για να δικαιολογήσει την φορολόγηση αυτή

----------


## mtzag

Να ρωτησω κατι ποσο κοστιζουνε περιπου τα μηχανημα για να μπορεις να βγαλεις πλακετες σαν αυτες που βλεπουμε σε μια pci καρτα ?
Εχει κανεις υποψιν την ταξη μεγεθους κοστους αποκτησης των μηχανηματων ?

----------


## mariosm

> βγαλεις πλακετες σαν αυτες που βλεπουμε σε μια pci καρτα ?



Μια pci καρτα δεν εχει διπλης οψης πλακετα αλλα το λιγοτερο τεσσαρων στρωματων.

Για μια πληρη γραμμη παραγωγης πλακετας διπλης οψης πρεπει να ξεκινισεις απο 300000 ευρω μεχρι ...οπου θελεις.

----------


## herctrap

παντως εγω παρηγγειλα τρια board απο το seed studio σημερα



μην με ρωτησετε γιατι εβαλα τοσα vias

----------


## picdev

> παντως εγω παρηγγειλα τρια board απο το seed studio σημερα
> 
> 
> 
> μην με ρωτησετε γιατι εβαλα τοσα vias



μια ερώτηση ,τι πρέπει να κάνεις για να ενωθούν το πάνω με το κάτω layer ? γίνεται αυτόματα λόγω via?

----------


## Panoss

> παντως εγω παρηγγειλα τρια board απο το seed studio σημερα
> 
> 
> 
> μην με ρωτησετε γιατι εβαλα τοσα vias



Γιατί έβαλες τόσα vias? :Lol: 
Κάτι μου λέει ότι είναι οθόνη με λεντάκια.

----------


## herctrap

οχι απλα το μεσαιο board ειναι ενας PID controller με LCD 16χ2 που dimmarei ωμικα φορτια - αντι για on/off
το πρωτο ειναι ενα breakout board για sd/mmc καρτα που κουμπωνει με τον PID μεσω του AVR ICSP
ετσι ωστε να κανει και datalloging

----------


## mtzag

> Μια pci καρτα δεν εχει διπλης οψης πλακετα αλλα το λιγοτερο τεσσαρων στρωματων.
> 
> Για μια πληρη γραμμη παραγωγης πλακετας διπλης οψης πρεπει να ξεκινισεις απο 300000 ευρω μεχρι ...οπου θελεις.



πανακριβα ...
και για μονης οψης ποσο παει περιπου ? να εχει αυτο το πρασινο χρωμα ...
με ενα cnc laser δεν μπορεις να καψεις στον χαλκο που εχει η απλη χαλκινη πλακετα ωστε να μεινουνε μονο οι πιστες και μετα να την περασεις το πρασινο στρωμα και να κανεις τις τρυπες με το χερι η ενα σφυροδρεπανο ?

----------


## k_sotiris

Αγαπητέ herctap


για τι κόστος μιλάμε για τις τρις πλακέτες;

----------


## herctrap

10$ εχουν οι 10 με μεγιστο μεγεθος 50mm x 50mm ( διπλης οψης με επιμεταλλωμενες τρυπες, solder mask  και silk screen και στις δυο οψεις )

και κατι λιγοτερο απο 7$ για τα μεταφορικα

οποτε για 30 καρτες πληρωσα 37$

----------


## mariosm

> να κανεις τις τρυπες με το χερι η ενα *σφυροδρεπανο*



 :Lol:  :Lol:  
Με σφυροδρεπανο ειναι σιγουρο οτι δεν μπορεις να κανεις τιποτα. 
Το δοκιμασανε και αλλοι πολλοι και δεν τους βγηκε σε καλο.





> να εχει αυτο το πρασινο χρωμα ...



Το πρασινο χρωμα δεν θελει εξοπλισμο μεγαλυτερο των 300 ευρω.





> με ενα cnc laser δεν μπορεις να καψεις στον χαλκο



Με cnc laser σιγουρα δεν γινεται. Φωτοευαισθητη πλακετα ή μεταξοτυπια ειναι οι πολυ απλες μεθοδοι με πολυ χαμηλο κοστος εγκαταστασης.

----------


## sotron1

> 10$ εχουν οι 10 με μεγιστο μεγεθος 50mm x 50mm ( διπλης οψης με επιμεταλλωμενες τρυπες, solder mask  και silk screen και στις δυο οψεις )
> 
> και κατι λιγοτερο απο 7$ για τα μεταφορικα
> 
> οποτε για 30 καρτες πληρωσα 37$




Χρόνος παράδοσης; και κάποιο link παρακαλώ.
Με ενδιαφέρει.

----------


## alexisk10

Ειπα να δοκιμασω και εγω αυτη την μεθοδο αλλα εχω το εξης προβλημα

Οταν βαζω την πλακετα στην καυστικη σοδα εμφανιζοντε η γραμμες αλλα οταν ανακατοσω το διαλημμα της σοδας, η γραμμες αρχηζου να ξεθοριαζουν και μετα διαγραφονται

Τι κανω λαθος ρε παιδια?

----------


## picdev

σόδα θέλει πολύ λιγη ένα κουταλάκι της σούπας, και πιο λίγο,
το αφίνεις μέχρι να αρχίσει να μαυρίζει το νερό που σημαίνει οτι βγαίνει το προσταυτικό φιλμ

----------


## alexisk10

Μαλλον εχω βαλει πολυ σοδα παντος πολυ περισσοτερη απο κουταλακι της σουπας

----------


## picdev

ε λάθος κουταλάκι του γλυκού! το πολύ , σε μισό λίτρο νερό

----------


## vaio

εγω βαζω 1 κουταλακι τουμποφλο σε ενα λιτρο νερου και δεν εχω κανενα προβλημα στην εμφανιση

----------


## GeorgeVita

> ... Οταν βάζω την πλακέτα στην καυστική σόδα εμφανίζονται οι γραμμές αλλά όταν ανακατώσω το διάλυμα της σόδας, οι γραμμές αρχίζουν να ξεθωριάζουν και μετά διαγράφονται ...



Η εμφάνιση διαρκεί 20-40 δευτερόλεπτα (με το σωστό διάλυμα). Οταν δεις πως εμφανίστηκαν καλά οι γραμμές βγάζεις την πλακέτα, την ξεπλένεις και τρίβεις ελαφρά με πολύ βρεγμένο χαρτί κουζίνας έτσι ώστε να φύγει από πάνω η 'γλίτσα' του άχρηστου φωτοευαίσθητου υλικού. Οι γραμμές που ξεθώριασαν θα εμφανιστούν πάλι.

Αν ο χρόνος εμφάνισης των γραμμών είναι πολύ γρήγορος (<20sec) έχεις ισχυρό διάλυμα οπότε θα προσθέσεις και άλλο νερό. Αν αργεί πάρα πολύ (>60sec) έχεις αραιό διάλυμα, παλιά πλακέτα ή λίγο χρόνο στο UV. Σίγουρα πρέπει να κάνεις μερικές δοκιμές σε μικρά κομμάτια πλακέτας.

G

----------


## alexisk10

Αυριο θα δοκιμασω παλι με πιο λιγη σοδα. Κ οταν την ξεπλενω σβηνουν η γραμμες

----------


## GeorgeVita

> ... θα δοκιμάσω πάλι με πιο λίγη σόδα...



Το χρησιμοποιημένο διάλυμα ΔΕΝ το πετάς!
Εχεις φτιάξει 0.5 έως 1 lt NaOH που το έχεις βάλει σε ένα καλό πλαστικό μπουκάλι (να κλείνει καλά), βάζεις λίγο στο λεκανάκι που θα εμφανίσεις έτσι ώστε να καλύπτεται η πλακέτα με 1 cm επιπλέον και όταν τελειώσεις το βάζεις πάλι πίσω στο μπουκάλι. Ετσι μπορείς να εμφανίσεις πλακέτες με συνολική επιφάνεια 2x ή 3xΑ4.
G

----------


## alexisk10

Εγω εχω 0.5 λιτρο νερο με πολυ σοδα αυριο θα πρωσθεσω περισσοτερο νερο

----------


## alexisk10

Σημερα ξαναδοκιμασα αλλα τπτ. Εκανα καινουργιο διαλημα με μια κοφτι κουταλια του γλυκου σοδα κ ενα λιτρο νερο αλλα εμφανιζει της γραμμες  αλλα μετα τησς διαγραφη. 
Δεν ξερω αν παιζει ρολο η πλακετα, Αυτη ειναι η πλακετα http://cy.rsdelivers.com/product/fot...m/3970047.aspx

----------


## GeorgeVita

> ... εμφανίζει τις γραμμές  αλλά μετά τις διαγράφει.



Μπορείς να περιγράψεις σύντομα όλη τη διαδικασία που χρησιμοποιείς;
λ.χ. σε σχεδόν σκοτεινό δωμάτιο αφαιρείς το αυτοκόλλητο από την φωτοευαίσθητη πλακέτα, ακουμπάς επάνω την διαφάνεια, τοποθετείς διαφανές γυαλί πάνω από τη διαφάνεια και την πλακέτα βάζοντας κάποιο βάρος επάνω στο τζάμι για να μην έχει κενά μεταξύ διαφάνειας και πλακέτας, φωτίζεις με UV σωληνωτές λάμπες 4x15W σε απόσταση 10cm για 4 λεπτά, σβήνεις τις λάμπες, έχεις έτοιμο το δοχείο με το NaOH, πετάς την πλακέτα μέσα, την παρακολουθείς σε ημίφως, σε 45 sec. βλέπεις τις γραμμές έτοιμες και το διάλυμα να γίνεται σκούρο καφέ, αφαιρείς την πλακέτα, ξεπλένεις με καθαρό νερό στη βρύση και απαλά αφαιρείς τη "γλίτσα" με καλά βρεγμένο χαρτί κουζίνας. Ελέγχεις το αποτέλεσμα στο κανονικό φως.
(στο παραπάνω παράδειγμα ο χρόνος έκθεσης και τα W της λάμπας είναι ενδεικτικά)

*edit:* τύπωσε μια διαφάνεια και κάνε δοκιμές χρόνου έκθεσης όπως αναφέρω στο
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...l=1#post352562

G

(Υ.Γ. αν και αναφερόμαστε σε πλακέτες, είμαστε εκτός θέματος που είναι για "Κατασκευαστές PCB". Εντός; του forum υπάρχουν πολλά θέματα που ασχολούνται με την φωτοευαίσθητη πλακέτα.)

----------


## picdev

επειδή έχω μνήμη ελέφαντα , θυμάμαι τον SRF νομίζω να έχει ποστάρει μία ελληνική εταιρεία που είχε πρόγραμμα υπολογισμού,
επειδή δεν βρίσκω τώρα το λινκ , όποιος την ξέρει ας το ποστάρει!
ευχαριστώ

----------


## SRF

> επειδή έχω μνήμη ελέφαντα , θυμάμαι τον SRF νομίζω να έχει ποστάρει μία ελληνική εταιρεία που είχε πρόγραμμα υπολογισμού,
> επειδή δεν βρίσκω τώρα το λινκ , όποιος την ξέρει ας το ποστάρει!
> ευχαριστώ



Δεν είχα βάλει εγώ κάτι, αλλά δύο άλλα μέλη, Savnik & Radioamateur, αλλά τα μηνύματά τους 'εξαϋλώθηκαν' κατά έναν θαυμαστό τρόπο!!! Μάλλον θα ήταν σε διαδικασία "διαγραφικής επέμβασης" ως "προσβλητικά"! Τώρα προσβλήτικά ως προς τι άραγε, μάλλον είναι άγνωστο... ίσως προς το φόρουμ? προς άλλον που κατασκευάζει πλακέτες? προς αποφυγή ανταγωνισμού του? προς τον Χ"πετρή? Άγνωστο... ?  :Biggrin:

----------


## picdev

έχω φάει το google και δεν μπορώ να τη βρω με τίποτα

----------


## savnik

> έχω φάει το google και δεν μπορώ να τη βρω με τίποτα



Απορώ γιατί το διέγραψαν.

http://www.aspisys.com/pcbcost.htm

----------

klik (03-04-12), 

s3th (03-05-12)

----------


## savnik

> προς άλλον που κατασκευάζει πλακέτες



Λες να συμβαίνει κάτι τέτοιο; Δεν νομίζω, σοβαροί άνθρωποι είμαστε.

----------

patent61 (03-04-12)

----------

